# Uber's Kalanick argues with driver



## luckytown

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


----------



## FL_Dex

Here's another account of the same incident.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ber-ceo-argues-with-driver-over-falling-fares

_Kalanick: "Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own shit. They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good luck!"

Kamel: "Good luck to you, but I know [you're not] going to go far."

The door slams. Kamel drives away. Later, the Uber driver app prompts him to rate Kalanick, as he does all his riders. Kamel gives him one star.
_
Uber is a classic example of what happens when you have the problem dictating the solution.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Were those final words of wisdom his tip? Lol


----------



## Trebor

1) The driver should of opened the door for him. 
2) The driver should of called Uber's critical help line because the rider was clearly being hostile.


----------



## luckytown

I wonder if Uber will still go public this year......


----------



## FL_Dex

How are they going to go public when they're still burning through so much cash? That would not be a smart move. I would warn investors to stay far away. Putting money in Uber would be crazy.


----------



## luckytown

FL_Dex said:


> How are they going to go public when they're still burning through so much cash? That would not be a smart move. I would warn investors to stay far away. Putting money in Uber would be crazy.


There is still a great opportunity between what you have now and a taxi cab.....who ever can figure that out will dominate.....most of Ubers problems are self inflicted....


----------



## Jagent

Travis wasn't wearing a seat belt.


----------



## Graham_DC

Omg, that was the best driver we could ask for in that scenario!


----------



## FL_Dex

luckytown said:


> There is still a great opportunity between what you have now and a taxi cab


That is totally true. But Uber will never realize that potential with Kalanick in charge. Let competitors fight for the low dollar pax. Waze has a plan for car pooling about about half of Uber's rates. Let them have the bottom feeders. Compete with cab companies, not the city bus!


----------



## backstreets-trans

The truth hurts but I'm glad Kamel let him have it.


----------



## SafeT

Uber lowers rates to unsustainable low costs and does tons of rides at a loss just to show bean counters they have millions more added to an unrealistic rider base who would disappear in a heart beat at real market prices. Going back to riding bicycles and begging their mom for a ride. Fuber floods the market with noob sucker drivers on every corner and it's the "drivers fault" for not being able to afford to drive for Uber. The morons also just hired a NASA rocket scientist and are now pretending to be inventing flying Uber cars. Anything to keep the Fuber stock scam going. The sooner Uber goes belly up the better for man kind.


----------



## Noneya damn business

They are doing a piece on the Uber pool wages and how they are stealing extra money from us. I have been sending over all this info that a lady from Bloomberg is asking for. With screenshots of the customers receipts what I was actually paid. They are already over 3700 in siphoned fees from the difference the tell you riders paid and what they actually paid. And on your 1099 they are charging you for the whole thing. Even what they stole. It should be juicy! Can't wait.


----------



## SafeT

Noneya damn business said:


> They are doing a piece on the Uber pool wages and how they are stealing extra money from us. I have been sending over all this info that a lady from Bloomberg is asking for. With screenshots of the customers receipts what I was actually paid. They are already over 3700 in siphoned fees from the difference the tell you riders paid and what they actually paid. And on your 1099 they are charging you for the whole thing. Even what they stole. It should be juicy! Can't wait.


Once the IRS figure out the Fuber IRS scam they won't be able to do legal business. It is not sustainable if it is legal. You can't have a millions of drivers running around paying no taxes per mile and fuber not paying any either because they put it all on driver expenses.


----------



## BurgerTiime

He REALLY should be cut off from any income, forced to get a loan out on a $70,000 SUV, buy commercial insurance, do everything it takes to become legal, and see if he can make it on Uber Black. He doesn't get it. He ruined the brand. He ruined the entire model.
Uber's new business model is make super low paying trips, up the commission, and hike the booking fee. Sounds like K-Marts model. Hey how's K-Mart doing?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Noneya damn business said:


> They are doing a piece on the Uber pool wages and how they are stealing extra money from us. I have been sending over all this info that a lady from Bloomberg is asking for. With screenshots of the customers receipts what I was actually paid. They are already over 3700 in siphoned fees from the difference the tell you riders paid and what they actually paid. And on your 1099 they are charging you for the whole thing. Even what they stole. It should be juicy! Can't wait.


We can't wait ! There's nothing in the agreement that says Uber is allowed to take anything but the 20-25% and booking fees. If they are taking more then they are skimming, plain and simple.

It's crazy that they are actually having the audacity to put the entire fare on our 1099 as if it's our fare it's ridiculous.


----------



## Noneya damn business

Travis sends email


----------



## ABC123DEF

Hopefully, this puts Big Foober a little closer to closing up shop forever.


----------



## Noneya damn business

I can't wait to see how much they lost this quarter. It's going to be epic.


----------



## Jeeves

What is he doing rubbing his phone thumb over thumb?


----------



## uber_101

Noneya damn business said:


> I can't wait to see how much they lost this quarter. It's going to be epic.


Uber is already in loss, you can see the CEO can't afford to have Limo. and plus he can't afford to Tip that driver.


----------



## metal_orion

Travis can go and choke in a big c**k with that shallow excuse of an apology.


----------



## Fred Ex

Consistent though, he sends it to the Uber staffers, not the drivers.


----------



## Noneya damn business

uber_101 said:


> Uber is already in loss, you can see the CEO can't afford to have Limo. and plus he can't afford to Tip that driver.


He would never tip the driver. And I was talking about this year specifically with the strikes in the UK and India. The trump thing. The delete Uber thing. The sex haressmbet thing. The Jeff Jones qa shitshow thing. All in what Uber calls the year of the driver


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


Travis Kalanick probably shouldn't be yelling at his employee like that.


----------



## Noneya damn business

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Travis Kalanick probably shouldn't be yelling at his employee like that.


Not his employee. Just a contactor


----------



## UubSaibot

Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


He apologized publicly, but probably didn't remove the 1 star that he gave him.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

He was drunk as hell..What a slob and mean person.
You could have your money,hes just like the rich [email protected]@ks


----------



## Jermin8r89

He better get used to that as with his SDVs hes gonna have to deal with that as ownership of cars wont be around. Not unless you have money then you can afford freedom like a porshe.

He deservered! Drivers in debt cuz they are trying to make a liveing. If travis goes in debt itll because power went straight to his head


----------



## steveK2016

UubSaibot said:


> He apologized publicly, but probably didn't remove the 1 star that he gave him.


All rider ratings are final.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


He should stick to using Lyft for now. Safer pr move.


----------



## UubSaibot

steveK2016 said:


> All rider ratings are final.


I'm not talking about Kalanick's rating. I'm talking about the 1 star that Kalanick gave the driver.


----------



## Eggroll

uberdriverfornow said:


> We can't wait ! There's nothing in the agreement that says Uber is allowed to take anything but the 20-25% and booking fees. If they are taking more then they are skimming, plain and simple.
> 
> It's crazy that they are actually having the audacity to put the entire fare on our 1099 as if it's our fare it's ridiculous.


You agreed to drive for a set rate. Here in Atlanta it's 75 cents/mi and 12 cents/min. Uber can charge the passenger whatever they want. You only have a right to the peanuts you agreed to drive for. As long as monkeys will drive for the peanuts, nothing will change.


----------



## steveK2016

UubSaibot said:


> I'm not talking about Kalanick's rating. I'm talking about the 1 star that Kalanick gave the driver.


Yes, and all of them are final. When's the last time you got CSR to remove a 1 star because a Pax didn't like the surge rates?



uberdriverfornow said:


> We can't wait ! There's nothing in the agreement that says Uber is allowed to take anything but the 20-25% and booking fees. If they are taking more then they are skimming, plain and simple.
> 
> It's crazy that they are actually having the audacity to put the entire fare on our 1099 as if it's our fare it's ridiculous.


There's nothing in the agreement that stipulates what the Pax is charged. All the agreement says is you get paid for the Base Fare + Miles + Minutes of your city Rate Table, less 20-25%, less booking fees.

Actually, the agreement actually does say it is all our fare. We authorize Uber to be the credit card collection agent. They just keep their fees before giving us the funds. This is not uncommon in business where we use other people's software to generate cash flow.

Amazon does this, they keep their fee per transaction before depositing the remainder into your selected bank account. Doesn't mean you sold the product for any less, if the Gross Sale was $15, you sold it for $15 dollars even if only $13 was deposited. Once you do your taxes, you deduct the Amazon transaction fee as a business expense. Paypal does this. Square does this. All credit card processing companies do this...

No different with Uber and their fees, we are not getting paid 75% of the calculated fare, we are getting paid 100% and paying a 25% commission for using the Uber App. They just do it in one, up front transaction prior to releasing the funds to us. Uber didn't invent that process, nor the only ones to use it, nor will they be the last to either...

People act like Uber is making shit up, like no one has ever done business with anyone ever...


----------



## BurgerTiime

Not sure


steveK2016 said:


> Yes, and all of them are final. When's the last time you got CSR to remove a 1 star because a Pax didn't like the surge rates?
> 
> There's nothing in the agreement that stipulates what the Pax is charged. All the agreement says is you get paid for the Base Fare + Miles + Minutes of your city Rate Table, less 20-25%, less booking fees.
> 
> Actually, the agreement actually does say it is all our fare. We authorize Uber to be the credit card collection agent. They just keep their fees before giving us the funds. This is not uncommon in business where we use other people's software to generate cash flow.
> 
> Amazon does this, they keep their fee per transaction before depositing the remainder into your selected bank account. Doesn't mean you sold the product for any less, if the Gross Sale was $15, you sold it for $15 dollars even if only $13 was deposited. Once you do your taxes, you deduct the Amazon transaction fee as a business expense. Paypal does this. Square does this. All credit card processing companies do this...
> 
> No different with Uber and their fees, we are not getting paid 75% of the calculated fare, we are getting paid 100% and paying a 25% commission for using the Uber App. They just do it in one, up front transaction prior to releasing the funds to us. Uber didn't invent that process, nor the only ones to use it, nor will they be the last to either...
> 
> People act like Uber is making shit up, like no one has ever done business with anyone ever...


Not sure what's in your pipe but that's not true. Uber changed the agreement. If what you are saying is true "drivers keep 100%" then drivers would get all of it. The booking fee, the upfront pricing, the entire surge and then pay 20%-25% to Uber. You're so off I don't know where to start. Some drivers have websites and YouTube channels explaining this. Add the booking and less the rate Uber is collecting up to 50% with it all combined.
When you add the new charging system it's money right out the drivers pocket.
It's a breach of contact.
Drivers are suppose to get 80% of the fair. And that's that. Take a look at other counties and the hammer is coming down along with stiff fine. Oh, because they're following the law, right? Lol


----------



## Eggroll

BurgerTiime said:


> Not sure
> 
> Not sure what's in your pipe but that's not true. Uber changed the agreement. If what you are saying is true "drivers keep 100%" then drivers would get all of it. The booking fee, the upfront pricing, the entire surge and then pay 20%-25% to Uber. You're so off I don't know where to start. Some drivers have websites and YouTube channels explaining this. Add the booking and less the rate Uber is collecting up to 50% with it all combined.
> When you add the new charging system it's money right out the drivers pocket.
> It's a breach of contact.
> Drivers are suppose to get 80% of the fair. And that's that. Take a look at other counties and the hammer is coming down along with stiff fine. Oh, because they're following the law, right? Lol


You must be taking extra long hits from that same pipe. You are not entitled to 80% of the gross fare. You are paid from your agreement: Local rate/mi + local rate/min - 20 or 25%. You are not entitled to the booking fee. It's not rocket science unless you're stupid. Keep driving for your peanuts.


----------



## JSM0713

Travis is everything I expected him to be. The driver has a huge set of balls for talking to him like that, but... TRavis shows little dignity and no class in his response. He couldn't see the driver had a camera??? That's stupid.


----------



## Kevin7889

BurgerTiime said:


> He should stick to using Lyft for now. Safer pr move.


His rating is too high. It should be .0001


----------



## steveK2016

BurgerTiime said:


> Not sure
> 
> Not sure what's in your pipe but that's not true. Uber changed the agreement. If what you are saying is true "drivers keep 100%" then drivers would get all of it. The booking fee, the upfront pricing, the entire surge and then pay 20%-25% to Uber. You're so off I don't know where to start. Some drivers have websites and YouTube channels explaining this. Add the booking and less the rate Uber is collecting up to 50% with it all combined.
> When you add the new charging system it's money right out the drivers pocket.
> It's a breach of contact.
> Drivers are suppose to get 80% of the fair. And that's that. Take a look at other counties and the hammer is coming down along with stiff fine. Oh, because they're following the law, right? Lol


I highly suggest you actually read the agreement you agreed to.

Just because someone has a YouTube channel doesn't mean they actually read their contract.

To know if one has breached a contract, one must have actually read the contract and it's clear that you have not actually read the Uber Driver Contract...

NO WHERE in the contract does it say that Drivers get 80% of what the Pax pays in fare.

Feel free to actually read the contract and show me where it says that...

It is true, you are technically receiving 100% of the fare based on the rate table of your city, base fare + miles + time as outlined in the contract. In that contract, you agreed to assign Uber as the credit card collection agent. They collect fees from the customer, you get paid base fare + miles + time for your city as you agreed to but they keep the 25% commission you agreed to pay them.

As the example I provided, Amazon has the EXACT same system. Paypal and Squre does the same, as does literally EVERY credit card processing company on this planet (maybe).

https://uberpeople.net/threads/reporting-ubers-upfront-pricing-to-the-ftc.143477/#post-2148983

That's the post where we started to discuss the ACTUAL words in the contract, not just assumptions. Read it and tell me where it say you get 80% of what the Pax pays.


----------



## MoneyUber4

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


Man! the driver was so calm. With all those problems, I would not been able to help myself to punch this SOB before he got out.
Than I would take my responsibility.


----------



## Kevin7889

MoneyUber4 said:


> Man! the driver was so calm. We all those problems, I would not be able help myself to punch this SOB before he got out.
> Than I would take my responsibility.


I might have gone to jail for murder lol


----------



## gsneaker350

If you had told me Travis rides uber black this is exactly how I would have pictured it going


----------



## Buddywannaride

Can we get a tip feature now??



Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


Tip feature and higher per mile rates, a cut of the upfront fare overcharges, and no more 25 percent cut to Uber. You don't buy the gas, drive or provide the customer service.


----------



## PoorerThanAdui

Poor Travis wasn't wearing his safety rope either...it would have been interesting to see what would have happened if, "Oops, I'm sorry, I almost hit a dog."


----------



## JJG47

I can't imagine this dude stays in his role much longer - do the private investors have some say in who is running this company? Does he answer to a board of directors? Not that getting rid of this guy will solve all the problems, but he is a PR nightmare right now. Surely someone somewhere must be floating the idea to boot him


----------



## BurgerTiime

Eggroll said:


> You must be taking extra long hits from that same pipe. You are not entitled to 80%. You are paid from your agreement: Local rate/mi + local rate/min - 20 or 25%. You are not entitled to the booking fee. It's not rocket science unless you're stupid. Keep driving for your peanuts.


Pointless discussing this with you. 100% or should I say 50%? "Contractor" lol


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

It would be funny if he got so many bad ratings that drivers won't pick him up!

Even funnier if he got reported as a bad passenger, with the people at the service center trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Geno71

JJG47 said:


> I can't imagine this dude stays in his role much longer - do the private investors have some say in who is running this company? Does he answer to a board of directors? Not that getting rid of this guy will solve all the problems, but he is a PR nightmare right now. Surely someone somewhere must be floating the idea to boot him


I have absolutely 0 reasons to trust in what he says, but his email IMO implies that he intends to put someone else in charge of Uber, many times when people start businesses, when they get too big for them to handle, they hire actual professionals to run them as CEOs and take other roles themselves.

But yeah, he's everything I imagined him to be. Someone who has to publicly apologies this often needs to really reevaluate his life.


----------



## steveK2016

BurgerTiime said:


> Pointless discussing this with you. 100% or should I say 50%? "Contractor" lol


Would be difficult to discuss a contract you never read.

To the point, I agree we should be paid more but to make false statements as if by doing so it would somehow put a stop to something that'll get us paid more is ridiculous. There is a way to increase our pay, claiming a breach of contract is not one of them.


----------



## CoolAnt

I wish I had my internal dashcam switched on when I picked up one of Uber's managers recently in Sydney. Super disrespectful, condescending, cocky and boastful about "being one of the most influential people under 40". He also made me do a pick up in an illegal area. If Uber employees don't know the laws how can they be educating riders on legal pick ups?


----------



## LuisEnrikee

Are we not going to acknowledge the man was on his way to a 3-sum?


----------



## GT500KR

##MANBOOBALERT!!!!WHOOPWHOOP!!!


----------



## tee hee

he's the driver uber needs, but doesn't deserve.


----------



## sam420

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


Like the drive 5strat to him *****


----------



## CoolAnt

GT500KR said:


> ##MANBOOBALERT!!!!WHOOPWHOOP!!!


Where?


----------



## Adieu

BurgerTiime said:


> He should stick to using Lyft for now. Safer pr move.


Wait up....that's not how a lyft ping looks

That's the tap to arrive screen



steveK2016 said:


> Yes, and all of them are final. When's the last time you got CSR to remove a 1 star because a Pax didn't like the surge rates?


Not ALL.

My 5 star count AND rated rides # regularly and simultaneously goes down 1-2 points.

Presumably, they ban users or something.... however, only their 5* ratings seem to disappear.


----------



## BurgerTiime

CoolAnt said:


> I wish I had my internal dashcam switched on when I picked up one of Uber's managers recently in Sydney. Super disrespectful, condescending, cocky and boastful about "being one of the most influential people under 40". He also made me do a pick up in an illegal area. If Uber employees don't know the laws how can they be educating riders on legal pick ups?


Ok dude one time.
You may be referring to the "current contract" which many had a time to "opt out" and if you were one of the smart ones that took the opportunity to protect yourself from the bait and switch contract Uber bestowed then kudos to you. Unfortunately most of the drivers are clueless and more often, law illiterate.
Many drivers also feared deactivation or were unaware how to "opt out".
Now for those that knew better and did "opt out" knew the switch in contract is illegal.
Let me give you a quick example:
Let's say I hire a wedding planner.
The planner is contracted.
The planner is given a budget for the event.
The planner tells me the banquet room is $2,000 for the night. He budgets the entire wedding and tells me he charges 20% in fees.
He meets all my needs and is within budget with little to spare.
*My contract says "within my budget" and I am to receive any unused funds. (Common practice)
Now he comes up with a scheme to contact the banquet manager and work out a deal for future weddings he has planned but states he is willing to do it only if he takes additional discount on the current bid.
He pockets the difference and doenst tell me.
That is exactly what Uber is doing to drivers.
That's a breach of contract and it's illegal.
Now it doesn't say that he couldn't change the contact but does it on his own. He hides this fact by sending me an approval letter. I sign off on it. That's what Uber did by forcing the new contract on drivers (many who barely speak English or understand their rights as a contractor).
Just because there's nothing that says Uber cannot do what they're doing doesn't make it right especially where conditions of the previous contract is understood.
What Uber did has changed their terms mid-work to current drivers. Drivers that worked under conditions they signed up for.
Uber is outright misleading the charges. Passengers clearly feel Uber claims 25% of the fair & booking charge. That's NOT happening.
So what's happening to the drivers that "opted out"? They should be collecting all the fair and 25% goes to Uber. No matter how Uber calculates the run, the driver should see 75% of the trip.
Uber is ignoring drivers request that don't agree to the new agreement. Uber says then tough, quit or bring up your grievance with a mediator and you may not file for class-action.

Uber became that wedding planner who changed the agreement and pockets the diffemce.
What Uber is doing is shady as hell hence why they adjust the fair for drivers that catch it and speak up.
Take a look around. Uber hasn't been making news for good behavior. Heck it's practically second nature for them to lie and be as evil as they possibly can.
The root of evil is driving deep with drivers. They don't care about you! This video of Travis and his total lack of compassion just solidifies that. They want to replace you with self-driving stolen technology!


----------



## llort

I received what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from SibeRescueBrian on April 8, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from SibeRescueBrian,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

TK really showed how he is a whiny, incompotent, idiot


----------



## BoboBig

WOW what a amazing human being that driver was. It felt like he was standing up for every Uber driver out there. Does Travis care or will it sink in most likely not but who cares. Anyways, I read on the forums frequently and notice how lots of people complain about things and also logically look at the positive side of it. Let's just be honest and say that all of you who post here all the time and are respected members of this forum such as Uberpoordriver (who's makes serious points on this forum and he is sometimes made fun of for grammar which may be auto typing), Jonny Pastrami (who is a no nonsense guy and let's nothing get to him and works hard while always providing the best advice), Aharm ( who tells it like it is), Dancer, etc....again this only from what I have read on the forum don't know nobody personal....but you guys here and most of you seasoned members should be happy what this driver did....Travis wouldn't change shit had this guy presented himself in any other way...

However, I feel this thread should get major attention and most of you should appreciate and admire what this gentleman did you could hear the conviction and he was basically at one of the best meetings Travis has ever been to. He was at a meeting in the "kitchen" were the whole delivery of his idea takes place. He ended up getting pissed off because no one at his head quarters would dare to step up against him. So it's Travis' way or the Uber on the highway. Back to the driver, he gave Travis a piece of his mind which deserves respect. As a matter of fact Uber and Travis should hire this driver as a corporate employee because he knows what he is talking about, but I bet you Uber would make a corporate mooch out of this driver.

P.S.
1. Looks like he wanted to implement his no tipping rule and it looks like he holds that dear to his heart (so sad)....

2. Also notice that the only thing he was certain of was Uber Black fares and if there have been any fluctuations. Well for your info prices on everything else have decreased and it looks like that in turn is affecting Uber Black drivers from the expression of this driver.

Anyway....wish you all a good week tomorrow is Humpday hopefully we can knock out the quests by Tommorow or the day after.

Peace & Love ✌️

Ignore typos and unclear sentences I was typing from my IPhone thanks..*


----------



## SEAL Team 5

LuisEnrikee said:


> Are we not going to acknowledge the man was on his way to a 3-sum?


You mean the two girls were going to pull out their 12" friend and use it on Travis? Nothing like a good colon cleansing on your birthday.


----------



## BoboBig

Graham_DC said:


> Omg, that was the best driver we could ask for in that scenario!


And the Oscar goes to......Graham!



Jeeves said:


> What is he doing rubbing his phone thumb over thumb?


Looks like something a snake would do....

Just like a rattle snake shaking its tail...

Kalanik = Snake



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You mean the two girls were going to pull out their 12" friend and use it on Travis? Nothing like a good colon cleansing on your birthday.


Yeah sounds right he "lowered the standard" up the Travis Tunnel ( uber navigation voice).


----------



## BoboBig

Allegro Acura said:


> Good Free advice from a self-made USA Billionaire: "tend your own garden, take responsibility for your decisions"
> 
> Travis K is not your Daddy, he ain't your Mommy. Uber is not social services welfare
> 
> Ground transportation is low skill low wage period.
> 
> USA is the land of opportunity, Not the land of handouts


This is true.....


----------



## Buckiemohawk

Allegro Acura said:


> Good Free advice from a self-made USA Billionaire: "tend your own garden, take responsibility for your decisions"
> 
> Travis K is not your Daddy, he ain't your Mommy. Uber is not social services welfare
> 
> Ground transportation is low skill low wage period.
> 
> USA is the land of opportunity, Not the land of handouts


actually it was and still is good paying job on most days. It's Uber and the ability to lower the standards that screwed professional drivers like myself


----------



## BurgerTiime

Congratulations Kamel, you've earned a badge!


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Allegro Acura said:


> USA is the land of opportunity, Not the land of handouts


I agree with the majority of your post, but I have to ask where have you been for the last eight years? There was more gov't handouts then the bread lines did during the Great Depression. We didn't arrive at a $20 trillion debt by everyone working.


----------



## BoboBig

Buckiemohawk said:


> actually it was and still is good paying job on most days. It's Uber and the ability to lower the standards that screwed professional drivers like myself


This is very true also.


----------



## sellkatsell44

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I agree with the majority of your post, but I have to ask where have you been for the last eight years? There was more gov't handouts then the bread lines did during the Great Depression. We didn't arrive at a $20 trillion debt by everyone working.


You arrived at it with bankers playing fast and loose with lending and guillble folks who fell for it (and partook in reaping the benefits--only difference is the bankers made fees or commission off of it while those folks got a few mortgages and lived like the jones)

And the ones that suffered were the savers.

I wonder what will happen if uber all of a sudden shut down. Where would all the drivers go? Would Lyft be any better now that the competition is eliminated?

Anyone who wants to see uber fail would spread the word. If you're driving for uber now, do it as a means to an end. To get through a period, but not to go about it like you're going to be a lifer.

Less drivers means longer waits and possibly higher rates for the passenger means conditioning them to use other means of transportation = end of uber (before the robot cars which I doubt will be perfected within the next five years)


----------



## Buckiemohawk

Allegro Acura said:


> Good Free advice from a self-made USA Billionaire: "tend your own garden, take responsibility for your decisions"
> 
> Travis K is not your Daddy, he ain't your Mommy. Uber is not social services welfare
> 
> Ground transportation is low skill low wage period.
> 
> USA is the land of opportunity, Not the land of handouts


Can we say copy and paste spammer


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Eggroll said:


> You must be taking extra long hits from that same pipe. You are not entitled to 80% of the gross fare. You are paid from your agreement: Local rate/mi + local rate/min - 20 or 25%. You are not entitled to the booking fee. It's not rocket science unless you're stupid. Keep driving for your peanuts.


But if the rider is charged more then THAT is the local rate ON THAT RIDE RIGHT THEN.

Otherwise, why mess with a % at all anymore? Just tell us what we get paid, not a % of another number.

Paying us a % is to keep the illusion that we are paying a % to uber from what the rider is paying us. But we don't even know what the rider is paying. It could be $10 a mile for all we know. By changing the riders' fare uber is changing what they are paying per mile. That's no different from a surge, except we don't know about it.

We get the same % of a surge trip (we used to, anyway). This is just a surge of which we haven't been notified.



CoolAnt said:


> I wish I had my internal dashcam switched on when I picked up one of Uber's managers recently in Sydney. Super disrespectful, condescending, cocky and boastful about "being one of the most influential people under 40". He also made me do a pick up in an illegal area. If Uber employees don't know the laws how can they be educating riders on legal pick ups?


"Made you"? Your doors don't lock?



steveK2016 said:


> Would be difficult to discuss a contract you never read.
> 
> To the point, I agree we should be paid more but to make false statements as if by doing so it would somehow put a stop to something that'll get us paid more is ridiculous. There is a way to increase our pay, claiming a breach of contract is not one of them.


I have read it. They're supposed to notify us of fare changes. Seems like they're in violation of that. We receive a % but if they're not telling us the rate has changed, then we are not getting a % of the fare, which is supposed to be calculated by mileage and time. If they change that, then we should be notified.


----------



## Jurisinceptor

luckytown said:


> I wonder if Uber will still go public this year......


Hahahaha


----------



## Nice

totally staged. This guy taking lessons from Soulja boy!!!


----------



## Kalee

I noticed the video can no longer be played on this site.
I wonder why? 

Anyway, I have a question unrelated to this topic:
Who owns this website now?


----------



## Karl Marx

Jagent said:


> Travis wasn't wearing a seat belt.


God's don't wear belts.



Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


Uber is so now damaged that I think any alternative humanely run competitor could easily seize the moment. The PR companies Travis employs must have been spitting into their martinis last night.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

steveK2016 said:


> Yes, and all of them are final. When's the last time you got CSR to remove a 1 star because a Pax didn't like the surge rates?
> 
> There's nothing in the agreement that stipulates what the Pax is charged. All the agreement says is you get paid for the Base Fare + Miles + Minutes of your city Rate Table, less 20-25%, less booking fees.
> 
> Actually, the agreement actually does say it is all our fare. We authorize Uber to be the credit card collection agent. They just keep their fees before giving us the funds. This is not uncommon in business where we use other people's software to generate cash flow.
> 
> Amazon does this, they keep their fee per transaction before depositing the remainder into your selected bank account. Doesn't mean you sold the product for any less, if the Gross Sale was $15, you sold it for $15 dollars even if only $13 was deposited. Once you do your taxes, you deduct the Amazon transaction fee as a business expense. Paypal does this. Square does this. All credit card processing companies do this...
> 
> No different with Uber and their fees, we are not getting paid 75% of the calculated fare, we are getting paid 100% and paying a 25% commission for using the Uber App. They just do it in one, up front transaction prior to releasing the funds to us. Uber didn't invent that process, nor the only ones to use it, nor will they be the last to either...
> 
> People act like Uber is making shit up, like no one has ever done business with anyone ever...


Wrong. Yes Uber can charge them whatever they want if they want to give them a ride themselves but as long as we are giving them a ride then they abide by our agreement, which is 75-80 percent of the "total" fare based on mileage along with the booking fee, no more, less if they want to take a loss on the ride. They can't make anything more than that without giving us our cut as outlined in the agreement. Anything above that amount amounts to a rate increase, which means we still get 75-80 percent of that higher rate along with the booking fee aka Uber Tip. Case Closed.


----------



## touberornottouber

Allegro Acura said:


> Good Free advice from a self-made USA Billionaire: "tend your own garden, take responsibility for your decisions"
> 
> Travis K is not your Daddy, he ain't your Mommy. Uber is not social services welfare
> 
> Ground transportation is low skill low wage period.
> 
> USA is the land of opportunity, Not the land of handouts


Without getting into what I think about the driver confronting Travis on the spot like that, I do have to respond to your post.

1. All politics, semantics and technicalities aside: Anyone doing any job full time deserves a so-called living wage. If a person isn't making enough to survive then why should they work at all? It is worse than slavery because at least the slave masters had to feed, clothe and shelter you. It is only ethical and part of the social contract that the reason people work is to survive.

2. I think a lot of these drivers have the gripe that they went out and bought expensive vehicles when Uber had a certain rate which supported their investments. Then with little or no warning Uber seems to have cut the rates to the point where many drivers are struggling. So it's not that these drivers are looking for handouts. It is that they are angry that they had the rug pulled out from under them so to speak with the sudden price decreases.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

steveK2016 said:


> I highly suggest you actually read the agreement you agreed to.
> 
> Just because someone has a YouTube channel doesn't mean they actually read their contract.
> 
> To know if one has breached a contract, one must have actually read the contract and it's clear that you have not actually read the Uber Driver Contract...
> 
> NO WHERE in the contract does it say that Drivers get 80% of what the Pax pays in fare.
> 
> Feel free to actually read the contract and show me where it says that...
> 
> It is true, you are technically receiving 100% of the fare based on the rate table of your city, base fare + miles + time as outlined in the contract. In that contract, you agreed to assign Uber as the credit card collection agent. They collect fees from the customer, you get paid base fare + miles + time for your city as you agreed to but they keep the 25% commission you agreed to pay them.
> 
> As the example I provided, Amazon has the EXACT same system. Paypal and Squre does the same, as does literally EVERY credit card processing company on this planet (maybe).
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/reporting-ubers-upfront-pricing-to-the-ftc.143477/#post-2148983
> 
> That's the post where we started to discuss the ACTUAL words in the contract, not just assumptions. Read it and tell me where it say you get 80% of what the Pax pays.


Wrong. We get 75-80% of the total fare based on mileage minus the booking fee Aka Uber Tip. If there is anything more than that then that means Uber made a rate increase, which means Uber needs to recalculate the fare and give us more money. Case Closed.


----------



## touberornottouber

Kalee said:


> I noticed the video can no longer be played on this site.
> I wonder why?
> 
> Anyway, I have a question unrelated to this topic:
> Who owns this website now?


If you click the link to the video Youtube states "This video has been removed by the user"


----------



## uberdriverfornow

touberornottouber said:


> If you click the link to the video Youtube states "This video has been removed by the user"


You have to go through the yahoo link. It's still there.


----------



## Jagent

Karl Marx said:


> God's don't wear belts.
> 
> Uber is so now damaged that I think any alternative humanely run competitor could easily seize the moment. The PR companies Travis employs must have been spitting into their martinis last night.


All it will take is one major crisis that spikes fuel prices overnight. Uber will be finished inside 72 hours. If fuel were to jump to $3.50 per gallon, no one would drive...Uber wouldn't react quick enough to recover.

It can happen in the blink of an eye -... We've seen it happen in the past, but Uber has not had to deal with it yet.


----------



## touberornottouber

uberdriverfornow said:


> You have to go through the yahoo link. It's still there.


Probably the same video uploaded to a different account. Uber will not be able to hide the video as it is already all over the press and copied. So no worries.

A good thing which might come from this:

We might start getting tipped a little more as more of the decent riders realize that in fact this isn't usually a very lucrative job anymore.


----------



## steveK2016

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But if the rider is charged more then THAT is the local rate ON THAT RIDE RIGHT THEN.
> 
> Otherwise, why mess with a % at all anymore? Just tell us what we get paid, not a % of another number.
> 
> Paying us a % is to keep the illusion that we are paying a % to uber from what the rider is paying us. But we don't even know what the rider is paying. It could be $10 a mile for all we know. By changing the riders' fare uber is changing what they are paying per mile. That's no different from a surge, except we don't know about it.
> 
> We get the same % of a surge trip (we used to, anyway). This is just a surge of which we haven't been notified.
> 
> "Made you"? Your doors don't lock?
> 
> I have read it. They're supposed to notify us of fare changes. Seems like they're in violation of that. We receive a % but if they're not telling us the rate has changed, then we are not getting a % of the fare, which is supposed to be calculated by mileage and time. If they change that, then we should be notified.


Thats a notification if they change the base fare + miles + time that they agreed to pay you. As long as they pay you the same base fare + miles + time as they told you they would pay you as per the city pay table, they are within their contractual obligation.

Nothing in the contract stipulates what they charge the pax nor says that you get any percentage of said charge. All it says is they pay you base fare + miles + time based on your city, minus service fees.

Any changes to that rate table and you are notified.

What your rate table is and what the pax pays are, unfortunately, two different things.

Dont get me know, i hate it like the rest of you. I want to get paid more too but claiming fowl on a contract you signed and agreed to is not one of them.

I do think we deserve to get paid more for X rides



uberdriverfornow said:


> Wrong. We get 75-80% of the total fare based on mileage minus the booking fee Aka Uber Tip. If there is anything more than that then that means Uber made a rate increase, which means Uber needs to recalculate the fare and give us more money. Case Closed.


Based on the rate table, yes. If they change that rate table, we are notified, but it does not say we get paid based on what the pax pay nor make any stipulation on what the pax pays.


----------



## tohunt4me

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


I would have treated Travis just like any other customer.
Black car should open doors !

If Travis did not talk shop to me ,I would not initiate this .
If Any customer did not ask my opinions,I would not give them.
Travis was a paying customer ,with 2 companions.
None of them wanted to hear all that !
Pull that act on a regular customer and see if you don't get deactivated.
I see nothing wrong with the way Travis acted under those circumstances.
There is a proper way to handle complaints.
E mail,letters,attorneys,strike.
You DONT ATTACK A PAYING CUSTOMER,AND YOU DONT MAKE RECORDINGS OF IT PUBLIC !

What the Driver did was wrong.



Trebor said:


> 1) The driver should of opened the door for him.
> 2) The driver should of called Uber's critical help line because the rider was clearly being hostile.


The Driver wasn't asked what he thought.
That was just plain rude.
Travis didn't threaten him ,he talked to him even though his input wasn't asked for. The Driver should apologize.



touberornottouber said:


> If you click the link to the video Youtube states "This video has been removed by the user"


Dash cams are for protection,not candid camera !
That's a violation of customer trust publicizing web cams.



Graham_DC said:


> Omg, that was the best driver we could ask for in that scenario!


I better Never have a driver treat me like that !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

uberdriverfornow said:


> Wrong. Yes Uber can charge them whatever they want if they want to give them a ride themselves but as long as we are giving them a ride then they abide by our agreement, which is 75-80 percent of the "total" fare based on mileage along with the booking fee, no more, less if they want to take a loss on the ride. They can't make anything more than that without giving us our cut as outlined in the agreement. Anything above that amount amounts to a rate increase, which means we still get 75-80 percent of that higher rate along with the booking fee aka Uber Tip. Case Closed.


No, it says "where such fare is calculated based upon a base fare amount plus distance...."

But if they charge more, then they are no longer calculating the fare using that formula. When there is a surge we get paid the extra for that. And we are notified in the app.

By your argument they could surge and even let you know it's surging, but still pay you base rates. But they don't do that, because you KNOW. You have to or you wouldn't run to surge areas (well we may not, but many drivers do).

The way I see the agreement the FARE is what the pax pays, and so long as it's calculated using local base rates, we get our %. But if they change that, the whole agreement has been abandoned by uber. And if they don't even tell us that's a breach right there.


----------



## tohunt4me

Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


I don't see where he needs to apologize in this one .
He never asked for the drivers opinion. Wonder if that driver butts into all of his customers conversations like that ?
Ridiculous. No one asked driver what he thought


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

Oh look. Good morning America is showing the video this morning! Love it!! Now what!?


----------



## Darkhawk

I don't get what is so confusing about this UberPool argument. If you drove a total of 30 miles and picked up three passengers, passenger 1 did all 30 miles passenger 2 did only 20 miles and passenger 3 did only 10 miles Uber is going to charge them all for a total of 60 miles but only pay you 30 miles and guess what? You only drove 30 miles! 

I know a lot of folks don't like to hear anything that goes against the current but there are a few UberPool examples I've seen that show the opposite as well, where one driver got paid for the base fare + miles/min - commission and what the driver screen shows is more than what the customer paid since they were a single passenger in an UberPool that never picked anyone else up.

That being said I don't believe we have UberPool or Lyft Line here in DFW and don't think I would do it at all unless they were paying me to drive to my day job lol.


----------



## tohunt4me

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Travis Kalanick probably shouldn't be yelling at his employee like that.


He shouldn't have said anything.
Just ignored the Driver,then reported the bad behaviorJUST LIKE ANY OTHER CUSTOMER WOULD HAVE !

Travis shouldn't be apologizing.
That driver wasn't asked for his 2 cents.
It's all over all of the news.


----------



## Karl Marx

tohunt4me said:


> He shouldn't have said anything.
> Just ignored the Driver,then reported the bad behaviorJUST LIKE ANY OTHER CUSTOMER WOULD HAVE !


I don't think Uber wants to turn this guy into a martyr times two, he already is Uber victim. This driver is hot media right now, does he know? I would expect exclusive interview would fetch 20K.


----------



## tohunt4me

Karl Marx said:


> I don't think Uber wants to turn this guy into a martyr times two, he already is Uber victim. This driver is hot media right now, does he know? I would expect exclusive interview would fetch 20K.


If I did that to anyone off the street,I wouldn't be driving.
X drivers would be terminated for
1.) Talking to customers like that.
2.) Releasing image of a private ride publicly.


----------



## Buddywannaride

PoorerThanAdui said:


> Poor Travis wasn't wearing his safety rope either...it would have been interesting to see what would have happened if, "Oops, I'm sorry, I almost hit a dog."


I noticed that too. But all I want is higher pay for drivers. I don't care how they make it happen. There's many ways they can do it.


----------



## Darkhawk

tohunt4me said:


> If I did that to anyone off the street,I wouldn't be driving.
> X drivers would be terminated for
> 1.) Talking to customers like that.
> 2.) Releasing image of a private ride publicly.


Yeah I thought that too when I saw it


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

tohunt4me said:


> If I did that to anyone off the street,I wouldn't be driving.
> X drivers would be terminated for
> 1.) Talking to customers like that.
> 2.) Releasing image of a private ride publicly.


Yeah BUT this is different. This is the CEO of the company you're making money for. That CEO should be a real leader and listen to its employees/contractors concerns, suggestions, etc. Period. That's what a good leader does. And his comment about accountability made absolutely zero sense. How is the driver to be held accountable for rate cuts? He's right, he needs some serious leadership training. Listen instead of getting offended and storming off like a child.


----------



## tohunt4me

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Yeah BUT this is different. This is the CEO of the company you're making money for. That CEO should be a real leader and listen to its employees/contractors concerns, suggestions, etc. Period. That's what a good leader does. And his comment about accountability made absolutely zero sense. How is the driver to be held accountable for rate cuts? He's right, he needs some serious leadership training. Listen instead of getting offended and storming off like a child.


The CEO NEVER ASKED !
THE DRIVER RUDELY INJECTED HIMSELF INTO A CUSTOMERS PRIVATE CONVERSATION WITHOUT INVITATION !


----------



## Darkhawk

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Yeah BUT this is different. This is the CEO of the company you're making money for. That CEO should be a real leader and listen to its employees/contractors concerns, suggestions, etc. Period. That's what a good leader does. And his comment about accountability made absolutely zero sense. How is the driver to be held accountable for rate cuts? He's right, he needs some serious leadership training. Listen instead of getting offended and storming off like a child.





tohunt4me said:


> The CEO NEVER ASKED !
> THE DRIVER RUDELY INJECTED HIMSELF INTO A CUSTOMERS PRIVATE CONVERSATION WITHOUT INVITATION !


Not only this but since when is becoming a CEO remove the normal rights of a passenger? Think about it in other situations, everyone should be held to the same standard regardless of position.

NOW, is it good for us that this is out? Maybe time will tell, sure makes for some good TMZ style buzz at the moment.


----------



## Mazda3

He's a brave (stupid) man for even getting in an Uber. I would imagine 95% of us drivers would give him hell.


----------



## scrabble cat

A few observations:

Travis is a jerk. This is no surprise to us by now, but this video is a caricature of jerky behavior.
Travis does need to learn how to be a better leader. It's a shame it's taken him this long to figure that out. But not all innovators/disruptors are good leaders. Most aren't.
Travis was actually pretty reasonable in debating this driver for awhile. It took him a minute to get to the 'a-hole' part.
The driver is wrong both on the etiquette of the ride, and also on the substance of his argument.
It's not Travis's responsibility to increase rates. It's his responsibility to ensure a viable company and optimize the supply/demand pricing intersection. That often entails lowering rates for drivers.
Uber does not owe this driver a living. Driving a car is not a major career skill. If this driver wants to improve his lot in life, I would encourage him to increase his education and skills for varied industries.
Sometimes you can be right on the *substance* and wrong on the *optics*. Travis needs to learn that running a major company is not about trying to win every point.


----------



## tohunt4me

Darkhawk said:


> Not only this but since when is becoming a CEO remove the normal rights of a passenger? Think about it in other situations, everyone should be held to the same standard regardless of position.
> 
> NOW, is it good for us that this is out? Maybe time will tell, sure makes for some good TMZ style buzz at the moment.


Driver should be gone !
I wouldn't hire him
Treat me like that and put me in national media because driver is a busy body ?
The man and his 2 friends paid the Driver for a ride.
Not to hold an Uber shop meeting.

It's on C.B.S every 15 minutes !
Ridiculous !
Travis should have never apologized !



Darkhawk said:


> Not only this but since when is becoming a CEO remove the normal rights of a passenger? Think about it in other situations, everyone should be held to the same standard regardless of position.
> 
> NOW, is it good for us that this is out? Maybe time will tell, sure makes for some good TMZ style buzz at the moment.


Really. Imagine sneaking up on your boss ( in church or a movie theater)to complain in front of his family !
Then distributing a copy of it to everyone !
Driver should be sued !
Travis shouldn't apologize.
Raise the rates !


----------



## Buddywannaride

His email was conciliatory and a sign of leadership. I'm looking forward to action and Prosperity for drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me

Buddywannaride said:


> His email was conciliatory and a sign of leadership. I'm looking forward to action and Prosperity for drivers.


I wouldn't have apologized.
Driver should apologize.


----------



## Geno71

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Yeah BUT this is different. This is the CEO of the company you're making money for. That CEO should be a real leader and listen to its employees/contractors concerns, suggestions, etc. Period. That's what a good leader does. And his comment about accountability made absolutely zero sense. How is the driver to be held accountable for rate cuts? He's right, he needs some serious leadership training. Listen instead of getting offended and storming off like a child.


I have to say, in the video, he didn't talk about accountability in response to rate cut questions/concerns, he said "people need to accept responsibility for their own shit" after the driver claimed he lost $7000 in an accident and it was somehow Uber's fault. In this point, I actually agree with Travis, it felt like when the driver started just throwing random accusations at him, he snapped and got out.


----------



## tohunt4me

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Oh look. Good morning America is showing the video this morning! Love it!! Now what!?


None of this is making me any money.


----------



## Buddywannaride

Geno71 said:


> I have to say, in the video, he didn't talk about accountability in response to rate cut questions/concerns, he said "people need to accept responsibility for their own shit" after the driver claimed he lost $7000 in an accident and it was somehow Uber's fault. In this point, I actually agree with Travis, it felt like when the driver started just throwing random accusations at him, he snapped and got out.


I thought he said $97,000 loss and bankrupt.


----------



## tohunt4me

Buddywannaride said:


> I thought he said $97,000 loss and bankrupt.


Nice car for being " Bankrupt " !


----------



## Lando74

tohunt4me said:


> He shouldn't have said anything.
> Just ignored the Driver,then reported the bad behaviorJUST LIKE ANY OTHER CUSTOMER WOULD HAVE !
> 
> Travis shouldn't be apologizing.
> That driver wasn't asked for his 2 cents.
> It's all over all of the news.


You're not wrong, it was out of line for the driver to use a ride to talk to him like that. However, he did wait until the ride was over and the girls were out of the car, so he did show _some_ restraint. As for posting the video, Travis wasn't just a regular customer (and you know he didn't pay a dime for the ride - not even a tip). In a sense, he was a customer of the driver but the driver is also Uber's customer so he spoke to Travis as such. It was a kind of feedback loop. Travis did indeed lose his cool. He's the CEO of a major company. He should have the chops to maintain a respectful tone to his customers, *especially* in light of everything that's happened in the last several weeks. In the context of the enormous amount of scrutiny he's faced as of late his reaction is newsworthy. And honestly, sending an email to employees but not the drivers seems to bolster the perception that he holds little respect for the ones who actually generate the revenue for the company and interact with the paying customers.


----------



## ReporterWP

Hi all, my name is Steven Overly and I am a reporter with The Washington Post. Sorry to be an interloper here. I am looking to speak with Uber drivers about their response to the altercation between CEO Travis Kalanick and a driver over fare prices. If you would be willing to speak with me, please drop me an email at steven [dot] overly [at] wash post [dot] cm. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## tohunt4me

Lando74 said:


> You're not wrong, it was out of line for the driver to use a ride to talk to him like that. However, he did wait until the ride was over and the girls were out of the car, so he did show _some_ restraint. As for posting the video, Travis wasn't just a regular customer (and you know he didn't pay a dime for the ride - not even a tip). In a sense, he was a customer of the driver but the driver is also Uber's customer so he spoke to Travis as such. It was a kind of feedback loop. Travis did indeed lose his cool. He's the CEO of a major company. He should have the chops to maintain a respectful tone to his customers, *especially* in light of everything that's happened in the last several weeks. In the context of the enormous amount of scrutiny he's faced as of late his reaction is newsworthy. And honestly, sending an email to employees but not the drivers seems to bolster the perception that he holds little respect for the ones who actually generate the revenue for the company and interact with the paying customers.


Well,look at my history here 
I do not hold back from criticizing Uber.
I will not criticize Uber or Travis when he wasn't wrong.
The Driver was wrong.


----------



## Jo3030

Driver explains his side: 
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...he-argued-firm-s-n727496/?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


----------



## KenJ

Eggroll said:


> ...Uber can charge the passenger whatever they want. You only have a right to the peanuts you agreed to drive for...


Is that for real? Oh, man! Is there certainly some difference of charge that uber keeps for itself, and then get commission off the peanuts rates we agreed to as well? That sounds pretty hell ridiculous! It's unbelievable! Has anyone realized that this plays a role in Pax's into thinking that we make good money that would make them not to tip? Jeez!


----------



## pcDragon

steveK2016 said:


> I highly suggest you actually read the agreement you agreed to.
> 
> Just because someone has a YouTube channel doesn't mean they actually read their contract.
> 
> To know if one has breached a contract, one must have actually read the contract and it's clear that you have not actually read the Uber Driver Contract...
> 
> NO WHERE in the contract does it say that Drivers get 80% of what the Pax pays in fare.
> 
> Feel free to actually read the contract and show me where it says that...
> 
> It is true, you are technically receiving 100% of the fare based on the rate table of your city, base fare + miles + time as outlined in the contract. In that contract, you agreed to assign Uber as the credit card collection agent. They collect fees from the customer, you get paid base fare + miles + time for your city as you agreed to but they keep the 25% commission you agreed to pay them.
> 
> As the example I provided, Amazon has the EXACT same system. Paypal and Squre does the same, as does literally EVERY credit card processing company on this planet (maybe).


The difference being with PayPal, square, etc. is they charge 3% per transaction not 20-25%


----------



## KenJ

Buddywannaride said:


> ...You don't buy the gas, drive or provide the customer service.


nor take full responsibility for owning the vehicle, it's depreciation, repair, maintenance, cleaning and provide treats... as well!


----------



## Tedgey

steveK2016 said:


> NO WHERE in the contract does it say that Drivers get 80% of what the Pax pays in fare.


No it doesn't but it does stipulate a drivers's pay and the mileage and per minute charges happen to correspond with the mileage and per minute charges that are listed in the pax app. A person could be forgiven for assuming that since the driver and the passenger have the same number of minutes and the same number of miles billed...


----------



## tohunt4me

Jo3030 said:


> Driver explains his side:
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...he-argued-firm-s-n727496/?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


Driver has no side.
This is non news.
None of this helps drivers.
Just furthering the recent Uber smear campaign.
The media promotes GOSSIP NOT NEWS !


----------



## steveK2016

pcDragon said:


> The difference being with PayPal, square, etc. is they charge 3% per transaction not 20-25%


And? We knew that the fee was and that fee structure is in the contact we signed. The other difference is that the Uber App also generates 75-80% in revenue for Drivers who agree to the terms, while PayPayl and Square just just singular middlemen with no other means of generating revenue for it's Users.



Tedgey said:


> No it doesn't but it does stipulate a drivers's pay and the mileage and per minute charges happen to correspond with the mileage and per minute charges that are listed in the pax app. A person could be forgiven for assuming that since the driver and the passenger have the same number of minutes and the same number of miles billed...


Please outline the exact like that it says that, thank you. I've read the contract, particularly section 4, multiple times and I have yet to see any verbiage that references the Pax App or what the Pax actual charges are or how that correlates to the driver's pay.


----------



## Buddywannaride

tohunt4me said:


> I wouldn't have apologized.
> Driver should apologize.


Oh please. CEOs need accountability. They make millions and millions but the working class gets shit on. I'd like to have a sit down with the CEO, too.



tohunt4me said:


> Driver has no side.
> This is non news.
> None of this helps drivers.
> Just furthering the recent Uber smear campaign.
> The media promotes GOSSIP NOT NEWS !


Did you read Travis's apologetic email? He says he needs to grow up and get leadership help. I've always told my passengers Uber was poorly managed. Maybe things will change now.


----------



## Dback2004

tohunt4me said:


> I wouldn't have apologized.
> Driver should apologize.


In a normal situation, yeah the driver shouldn't confront a pax and post the video
However, if any one of us tried to get a meeting with TK in a private setting as a customer (since we're not employees) would we actually get it? No. So I think the driver's actions are a bit more justified as he waited until the end of the ride (other pax had exited vehicle) to confront his "business partner" about what he perceives as unfair treatment under his contract. Travis' response was unprofessional (as usual) but at least his email to staff the next day was a little more leader-ish, although IMO a proper leader would have made that apology to his ICs as opposed to just internal staff, but the end result is the same since it got leaked, probably intentionally.

As for releasing the video, keep in mind that if the driver had told his story without video the first thing everybody on this forum and in the media would be asking is "where's your proof that actually happened"


----------



## steveK2016

Can the board fire Travis?


----------



## Eggroll

BurgerTiime said:


> Pointless discussing this with you. 100% or should I say 50%? "Contractor" lol


No where in your agreement does it say you will be paid 75% of what the passenger pays. Uber is free to charge whatever they want. You are an independent contractor paid a stipulated rate. Local rate/mi + local rate/min - service fee(25%) What part don't you understand?


----------



## tohunt4me

Dback2004 said:


> In a normal situation, yeah the driver shouldn't confront a pax and post the video
> However, if any one of us tried to get a meeting with TK in a private setting as a customer (since we're not employees) would we actually get it? No. So I think the driver's actions are a bit more justified as he waited until the end of the ride (other pax had exited vehicle) to confront his "business partner" about what he perceives as unfair treatment under his contract. Travis' response was unprofessional (as usual) but at least his email to staff the next day was a little more leader-ish, although IMO a proper leader would have made that apology to his ICs as opposed to just internal staff, but the end result is the same since it got leaked, probably intentionally.
> 
> As for releasing the video, keep in mind that if the driver had told his story without video the first thing everybody on this forum and in the media would be asking is "where's your proof that actually happened"


Well,apparently speaking his mind WAS NOT THE DRIVERS GOAL !
APPARANTLY 15 MINUTES OF FAME WAS THE DRIVERS GOAL.



steveK2016 said:


> Can the board fire Travis?


If they can provoke enough to show cause. One board member even just happens to own media . . .what a coincidence.


----------



## Sickofhumams

ReporterWP said:


> Hi all, my name is Steven Overly and I am a reporter with The Washington Post. Sorry to be an interloper here. I am looking to speak with Uber drivers about their response to the altercation between CEO Travis Kalanick and a driver over fare prices. If you would be willing to speak with me, please drop me an email at steven [dot] overly [at] wash post [dot] cm. Thanks in advance for your help.


I think just about every driver on this forum has issues with how the drivers are treated and how the rates have dropped and affected us all. I sincerely hope enough people speak up. Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me

Buddywannaride said:


> Oh please. CEOs need accountability. They make millions and millions but the working class gets shit on. I'd like to have a sit down with the CEO, too.
> 
> Did you read Travis's apologetic email? He says he needs to grow up and get leadership help. I've always told my passengers Uber was poorly managed. Maybe things will change now.


Travis should have never said that.
Travis shouldn't have apologized.
Travis shouldn't have resigned from Trumps Advisory board.
Political Correct snowflake games have him chasing his tail.
He should have picked a spot and stood firm !


----------



## CoolAnt

Driver was a bit disrespectful and confrontational even though i agree with him. I don't think Travis was that rude considering the context. I thought Travis came accross as a bit of a ****** but at least he shook the driver's hand even if it was insincere. Publishing this private video is a bit rude But then again maybe it was needed to bring this topic to light.


NOW THAT THE VIDEO HAS BEEN REMOVED BY THE USER I CAN ONLY IMAGINE THAT TRAVIS HAS THREATENED TO SUE THE MEDIA FOR PUBLISHING A PRIVATE VIDEO FILMED WITHOUT PERMISSION.


----------



## steveK2016

CoolAnt said:


> Driver was a bit disrespectful and confrontational even though i agree with him. I don't think Travis was that rude considering the context. I thought Travis came accross as a bit of a ****** but at least he shook the driver's hand even if it was insincere. Publishing this private video is a bit rude But then again maybe it was needed to bring this topic to light.
> 
> NOW THAT THE VIDEO HAS BEEN REMOVED BY THE USER I CAN ONLY IMAGINE THAT TRAVIS HAS THREATENED TO SUE THE MEDIA FOR PUBLISHING A PRIVATE VIDEO FILMED WITHOUT PERMISSION.


Especially since this recording was in California.


----------



## Dback2004

CoolAnt said:


> NOW THAT THE VIDEO HAS BEEN REMOVED BY THE USER I CAN ONLY IMAGINE THAT TRAVIS HAS THREATENED TO SUE THE MEDIA FOR PUBLISHING A PRIVATE VIDEO FILMED WITHOUT PERMISSION.


It's still out there....


----------



## Darkhawk

Dback2004 said:


> It's still out there....


You can never delete the internet! lol


----------



## I have nuts

What a asshole. I'm glad that driver called him out on his bulls%*t. So glad I don't drive for that c*#k sucker anymore.


----------



## andybolsup

Sue Uber, sue Addison Lee for back pay, holiday pay, harrassment and stress, get your money back join a Union and get no win no fee lawyer.


----------



## I have nuts

Geno71 said:


> I have absolutely 0 reasons to trust in what he says, but his email IMO implies *that he intends to put someone else in charge of Uber, many times when people start businesses, when they get too big for them to handle, they hire actual professionals to run them as CEOs* and take other roles themselves.
> 
> But yeah, he's everything I imagined him to be. Someone who has to publicly apologies this often needs to really reevaluate his life.


I've been saying that for the longest. He may be smart tech wise, but he doesn't seem to understand business, he needed to hire a real CEO/business person to come in and run this company a long time ago.



LuisEnrikee said:


> Are we not going to acknowledge the man was on his way to a 3-sum?


Does it count if you have to pay for it?



Kalee said:


> I noticed the video can no longer be played on this site.
> I wonder why?
> 
> Anyway, I have a question unrelated to this topic:
> Who owns this website now?


Here's another link to it. 
http://www.sfgate.com/business/arti...ares-in-video-10966625.php?ipid=articlerecirc


----------



## Trebor

What is even more amazing, is that Travis clearly takes uber (a question I have long pondered) on the regular, and this is the only driver that was not afraid to speak up and post it online. If more drivers were like this guy, Travis will probably end up deactivating himself. Clearly he enjoys uber for his own personal benefit which is why he gives himself cheaper rides and does not have a tip option. I do not see him being the type of CEO that surprises his drivers with $100 bills (although he can very well afford to) and the sad part is, Uber probably set up his account so his personal credit card never gets charged. Hell, he probably does not even get a receipt sent to him. But this guy had more to lose then most drivers, since he stated he was in bankruptcy. It is highly likely he will be deactivated for talking back to Travis and posting it online. Someone needs to verify he is indeed in actual bankruptcy (and not just using the term loosely ) and set up a go fund me account. He is the true hero. Local news is starting to pick up the story, so this may and hopefully will trend.

P.S. I also love the fact that uber is taking a lot of heat for sexual harassment and he has 2 female companions with him.


----------



## UberCemetery

The sad part is, it will be another story that will just fade away in a few days.


----------



## Kalee

uberdriverfornow said:


> You have to go through the yahoo link. It's still there.


I was just curious as to why it was disabled on this site by the site administrator.

Anyway, i have a question that is unrelated to that.
Wondering who owns this site now?


----------



## stuber

Uber is Donald Trump. No amount of negative press can sink them. Cheap and brash will win the day. Cheap, convenient transportation that gives riders control. Nothing can compete with that in our tanking economy. 

Black and SUV are being eliminated through attrition. Travis of course spins that fact to say they're reducing the number of Black and SUV operators intentionally. BS. 

I my market, Uber has redesigned the passenger app so the Black and SUV don't appear on the primary screen. Users have swipe to page 2 to find those vehicle options. As a result the Black and SUV requests have drastically fallen off. So I'm told.

If you are a commercial livery driver, and are relying on Uber for work, I wish you luck.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Tedgey said:


> No it doesn't but it does stipulate a drivers's pay and the mileage and per minute charges happen to correspond with the mileage and per minute charges that are listed in the pax app. A person could be forgiven for assuming that since the driver and the passenger have the same number of minutes and the same number of miles billed...


Don't forget to subtract the so-called booking fee before doing the 80 or % of the fare.


----------



## stuber

MoneyUber4 said:


> Man! the driver was so calm. We all those problems, I would not been able to help myself to punch this SOB before he got out.
> Than I would take my responsibility.


Actually...instigating a fist fight with TK would likely be very profitable. Just keep needling him til he explodes in rage. Then, don't sue...publish.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Kalee said:


> I was just curious as to why it was disabled on this site by the site administrator.
> 
> Anyway, i have a question that is unrelated to that.
> Wondering who owns this site now?


Probably some secrets they don't want us to know.



tohunt4me said:


> Travis should have never said that.
> Travis shouldn't have apologized.
> Travis shouldn't have resigned from Trumps Advisory board.
> Political Correct snowflake games have him chasing his tail.
> He should have picked a spot and stood firm !


Travis is a snowflake.


----------



## Dback2004

ChortlingCrison said:


> Probably some secrets they don't want us to know.


It's a private domain registration at Tucows, so that's probably a safe assumption


----------



## Geno71

Buddywannaride said:


> I thought he said $97,000 loss and bankrupt.


Yes you're right, my apologies. So it's even worse, while a driver can rightfully accuse him of being an asshole for continuously lowering rates, it's going to far to say he lost $97,000 because of "Him". Who the f... makes an 100K investment to be an Uber driver? Or there are some people that are trying to run a limo business using Uber's platform with a fleet of cars and drivers, but I don't believe Uber was designed or ever presented as a service for that kind of business.



steveK2016 said:


> Can the board fire Travis?


 Remember when Apple fired Steve Jobs? They can if they have to if it goes that way.


----------



## groovyguru

Jagent said:


> Travis wasn't wearing a seat belt.


TIME FOR A HARD BRAKE CHECK...


----------



## JimS

Whereas T was probably right, so was the driver. I would never make such a huge investment based on a phone app. However, I wonder if Eric Holder noticed the way T gallivants with members of the opposite gender.


----------



## groovyguru

Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


uBer Corporate can add this email to the selection of cut and paste replies the CSR's have to choose from.


----------



## steveK2016

Geno71 said:


> Yes you're right, my apologies. So it's even worse, while a driver can rightfully accuse him of being an asshole for continuously lowering rates, it's going to far to say he lost $97,000 because of "Him". Who the f... makes an 100K investment to be an Uber driver? Or there are some people that are trying to run a limo business using Uber's platform with a fleet of cars and drivers, but I don't believe Uber was designed or ever presented as a service for that kind of business.
> 
> Remember when Apple fired Steve Jobs? They can if they have to if it goes that way.


Exactly, who buys a Black qualified vehicle, pay for full Commercial insurance and only rely on Uber for their income? If he wasn't, and he did private clients, then he shouldn't have been hurting for cash. If he truly was, then it's the market for expensive chauffeur services that is truly at fault, not just Uber.


----------



## Manotas

Fred Ex said:


> Consistent though, he sends it to the Uber staffers, not the drivers.


That's because the staffers are employees, we are not


----------



## Anatoc

Just dropped off someone who is a big time investor and over heard that Travis called her crying to her like she was his mother. Seems like the board of directors is going to try to get rid of him.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Graham_DC said:


> Omg, that was the best driver we could ask for in that scenario!


That was an Uber extinction level event.



Anatoc said:


> Just dropped off someone who is a big time investor and over heard that Travis called her crying to her like she was his mother. Seems like the board of directors is going to try to get rid of him.


Welcome to the forum new member.


----------



## Uberboob

What a selfish driver. He should have taken one for the team and driven them off a bridge.


----------



## Anatoc

Thanks been meaning to join for awhile. I never realized how many drivers there were and how many good ideas everyone has.


----------



## gsneaker350

Kalee said:


> I was just curious as to why it was disabled on this site by the site administrator.
> 
> Anyway, i have a question that is unrelated to that.
> Wondering who owns this site now?


Uber does crashed simultaneously when app crashed a couple different times


----------



## varyder

This is what that Jeff Jones Q&A would have ended like if it was in real life


----------



## Tedgey

ChortlingCrison said:


> Don't forget to subtract the so-called booking fee before doing the 80 or % of the fare.


Of course but his point was that it doesn't say anywhere that the drivers get paid a percentage of the total which is true. My point is what the drivers get paid is based on the same mileage and per minute charge that is advertised on the pax app. So a person could easily make that mistake of thinking since the passenger is paying based on the same scale as the driver, it's easy to think the driver gets a percentage of the total which he does not.


----------



## Cold Ice

Why Uber Is A Scam - Math Explains - *Why Uber Drivers are frustrated....*





Description of the Script in YouTube video :- Why Uber Is a Scam - Math Explains -

Ok so I was looking at this graph put on Uber's website today and thought it looked too good to be true. How amazing that Uber drivers make more than any other type of driver.
*But I knew from my own experience as a rider that Uber didn't cost that much. In fact, Uber is pretty cheap if you're a passenger. 
Sooooo&#8230;. how can uber be so cheap, and yet the drivers make so much money???*

Now Uber has cut pay to drivers in Detroit to 24cents a mile , but we're going to stick to the 90c for now.

Uber takes 20% of the total fare from the driver for older drivers. Newer drivers get 25% taken.

So we're down to 67.5c per mile.

Then you have to deduct tax:
In some LA County's, sales tax is as high as 10%, and Uber doesn't withold taxes for you. The drives are responsible for keeping this money aside to pay the tax department in April.

So with the 10% deducted, we're down to (just over 60 cents) 60.75c

Now we need to factor in depreciation of the car. A car is an asset like anything else, and will eventually wear out and you'll have to buy a new one. Every mile you drive decreases the value of your car and brings you that much closer to needing a new one. This is a big problem if you drive for a living, you're going to need to buy a new car every two or three years and the cost of a new car is significant.

The IRS estimates vehicle cost to drive a vehicle for work at $0.54 a mile .
Broken down into
Fuel costs @ an average of 12c per mile
Depreciation at $0.24c per mile.
Repairs, tyres, & maintainence at 9c per mile
Insurance, licence, registration, finance, fees - average out to around 9c per mile

So with 54c depreciation, repairs, and fuel accounted for, we're down to just over 6c per mile that actually goes into your hands of drivers.

Given that Uber also asks its drivers to buy things like bottles of water, gum, and chargers for it's passengers, we can say for certain that driving for Uber pays well below minimum wage or even worse, costing drivers money (as is seen directly in this actual fare uber charged one of it's drivers).

So given the math is so bad, why does anyone drive for Uber?
Here's an example of a post an Uber driver posted - he was $400 behind on the rent, and needed to make up some quick cash. In a way, uber is kind of like a loans scheme.

Now for some people in desperate circumstances, what Uber's offering might be an acceptable deal. But for most people, driving for Uber is a waste of time. *I wish Uber would be more honest with people.* By our calculations, the amount you're making as an uber driver is nowhere near $19 per hour. If you drive 30 miles per hour at 6.75c per hour, you're only making $2.00 per mile - by far the worst choice of any transportation job.

This number is supported by Not Cool Uber, who have tracked hourly earnings to be around $2.89 and, after vehicle fees are taken into account, $0.

Now - I'm not against car pooling. We all need transport, and I know I am a frequent user of Uber & Lyft. But I think that Uber is going about it in an unethical way, which makes me unethical for supporting them as a customer.

Uber could easily fix this situation : by reducing their commission, by making rates more reasonable, by giving riders the option to Tip their drivers, or just by being transparent. But that would mean admitting that they've generated significant revenue from effectively exploiting their drivers. So the truth is, Uber benefits from maintaining this status quo. Uber is currently reported to be making $10 billion in revenue per year - and that money has to come from someone.

Just don't let that someone be you.

SOURCES
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/article...
http://observer.com/2016/01/uber-driv...


----------



## Manotas

Anatoc said:


> Just dropped off someone who is a big time investor and over heard that Travis called her crying to her like she was his mother. Seems like the board of directors is going to try to get rid of him.



He can get a job a Kays Jewelers


----------



## Anatoc

Manotas said:


> He can get a job a Kays Jewelers


"I heard you could make good money driving uber part time." 
Lol get your hack license ready trav


----------



## Disgusted Driver

tohunt4me said:


> I would have treated Travis just like any other customer.
> Black car should open doors !
> 
> If Travis did not talk shop to me ,I would not initiate this .
> If Any customer did not ask my opinions,I would not give them.
> Travis was a paying customer ,with 2 companions.
> None of them wanted to hear all that !
> Pull that act on a regular customer and see if you don't get deactivated.
> I see nothing wrong with the way Travis acted under those circumstances.
> There is a proper way to handle complaints.
> E mail,letters,attorneys,strike.
> You DONT ATTACK A PAYING CUSTOMER,AND YOU DONT MAKE RECORDINGS OF IT PUBLIC !
> 
> What the Driver did was wrong.
> 
> The Driver wasn't asked what he thought.
> That was just plain rude.
> Travis didn't threaten him ,he talked to him even though his input wasn't asked for. The Driver should apologize.
> 
> Dash cams are for protection,not candid camera !
> That's a violation of customer trust publicizing web cams.
> 
> I better Never have a driver treat me like that !


As much as I enjoyed the video and watching Travis be an aggressive prick, I have to agree. If Travis had opened the proverbial door and brought up the subject I might have politely told him what I think is wrong. I once had the shark tank investor in Uber, Chris Sacca, in the car and he asked me how I like driving for Uber and I told him the same thing I tell every customer, I enjoy driving around and talking to people. He didn't read between the lines and ask a followup question so no other answer was offered. My job is to be positive and upbeat in the car where possible. Now, with that said, it's unfortunate that he's the CEO of Uber.


----------



## Feisal Mo

What a D i&^%. I can see why he was a Trump supporter. They lack empathy and they fail to appreciate the hard work of others. It's just cements my decision to never ever drive for Uber after the rates cuts 2 years ago.


----------



## Dave609

SafeT said:


> Once the IRS figure out the Fuber IRS scam they won't be able to do legal business. It is not sustainable if it is legal. You can't have a millions of drivers running around paying no taxes per mile and fuber not paying any either because they put it all on driver expenses.


not paying taxes?


----------



## Ray Ting

Jagent said:


> All it will take is one major crisis that spikes fuel prices overnight. Uber will be finished inside 72 hours. If fuel were to jump to $3.50 per gallon, no one would drive...Uber wouldn't react quick enough to recover.
> 
> It can happen in the blink of an eye -... We've seen it happen in the past, but Uber has not had to deal with it yet.


I totally agree. They cant react fast enough to solve abproblem like that. Ubers real problem. Greed. They want no one to benefit but them


----------



## luckytown

Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


Oh-Oh....The investors are getting involved now......big trouble coming....Lyft looks good here....they can capitalize....all they have to do is get good drivers and compensate them correctly....they should dominate...


----------



## UberHammer

luckytown said:


> Oh-Oh....The investors are getting involved now......big trouble coming....Lyft looks good here....they can capitalize....all they have to do is get good drivers and compensate them correctly....they should dominate...


He won't get the help he needs until he realizes he's a high functioning autistic. His autism was obvious in that conversation with the driver.


----------



## Jermin8r89

tohunt4me said:


> Well,look at my history here
> I do not hold back from criticizing Uber.
> I will not criticize Uber or Travis when he wasn't wrong.
> The Driver was wrong.


I respectfuly dissagree with you. Travis PR for past couple of years has been bad from calling out taxi drivers and international investors. Haveing criminals driveing, breaking the law in different states and countries! Publicialy says no tips cuz his drivers get tips! Openly mocking the working man saying his app was nothing but a tech gig even though its straight up taxi!

The laundrey list of this this guy does on daily baises is mad scientist level. For this guy to lash out GOOD i hope more people do it. For all hes able to break the rules we should do it for good. This attitude is what makes alot of america asleep to the coruption going on.

Lastly the guy releaseing the tape that dont matter as soon as smartphones came out privacy went out the door. TMZ makes a liveing on recording people when they dont want to. Google also has come out many timeig saying we spying on you threw cameras, phones and smart tvs.

I hope the publicity does do some damage to make changes. Also theres other things like lyft,juno,fasten it dont have to be just uber as i do lyft more then uber and i make more withore pleasent pax too


----------



## Professor Taxi

Anatoc said:


> Just dropped off someone who is a big time investor and over heard that Travis called her crying to her like she was his mother. Seems like the board of directors is going to try to get rid of him.


You 100% on this? There are very few female board members on Uber. 
Recognize any of these people?
I can't post a link because I just signed up, but goto the CrunchBase website. Search for Uber. Goto their profile. Scroll down to "Board Members and Advisors" Section. Click on, "All Board Members and Advisors" at the bottom of the section.
Total of 25 people. Only 3 women. List is not to be taken as gospel. Ariana Huffington is not on the list. But still, CrunchBase is an extremely popular site in the tech industry. Doubt a company as big as Uber would have too much missing from their profile.
Thanks.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Well..if there was ever a time to strike, now would be it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

steveK2016 said:


> Based on the rate table, yes. If they change that rate table, we are notified, but it does not say we get paid based on what the pax pay nor make any stipulation on what the pax pays.


There is nothing in the agreement that states that Uber is allowed to take a higher percentage of the fare. If there is, I would like you to show it.

The contract we have with Uber revolves around the transaction with the customer. You seem to think that just because it doesn't say that Uber can't charge and collect a higher amount from the customer, the agreement does not provide for this. Uber is collecting a fare from the customer on my behalf for trips. There is nothing in the agreement that says that Uber can charge a higher fare and collect the full profit therein. If there is, you are free to show it. I would love to see it.

How do you think Uber would feel if we were charging the passenger a higher fare than what is agreed to in the app?

Uber charging a higher fare than what is agreed to has a direct effect on my fares as customers might be less likely to request a ride as a result because it would be more costly.

Furthermore, with regards to UberPool, we are required to be paid a "minimum fare" on all trips. This means that every time I'm being paid $2.40 for a pool trip, Uber is violation of the agreement regarding "minimum fare". I should be getting atleast $3.75 on each and every trip.



tohunt4me said:


> Travis should have never said that.
> Travis shouldn't have apologized.
> Travis shouldn't have resigned from Trumps Advisory board.
> Political Correct snowflake games have him chasing his tail.
> He should have picked a spot and stood firm !


I actually have to agree with tohunt here. This guy was out of line. Yes, it was Travis, which showed his behind the scenes mentality going by the comment, but this guy really should atleast be temp deactivated with a warning given for his exchange. If he woulda did this with any other customer I would expect a reprimand, if not an outright deactivation.

With regards to the video being posted, there is still grey area with regards to privacy. While most courts, in news articles I've seen, ruled on the side of drivers recording, normally it's fine for video but more likely to be bad if you are recording audio, unless when a possible crime could be occurring.


----------



## Dback2004

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is nothing in the agreement that states that Uber is allowed to take a higher percentage of the fare. If there is, I would like you to show it.


I agree with uberdriverfornow - they can't take a higher percentage, at least from my contract - your mileage may vary  
We don't have upfront pricing in Iowa yet - they do an estimate for the rider but it's still actual cost so I don't have first hand knowledge of what's going on in California, etc...

(emphasis added)

4.1 Fare Calculation and Your Payment. *You are entitled to charge a fare for each instance of completed Transportation Services* provided to a User that are obtained via the Uber Services ("Fare"), where such *Fare is calculated based upon a base fare amount plus mileage and/or time amounts*, as detailed for the applicable Territory ("Fare Calculation"). You are also entitled to charge User for any Tolls, taxes or fees incurred during the provision of Transportation Services, and, if applicable. *You: (i) appoint Company as your limited payment collection agent solely for the purpose of accepting the Fare, applicable Tolls and, depending on the region and/or if requested by you, applicable taxes and fees from the User on your behalf via the payment processing functionality* facilitated by the Uber Services; and (ii) agree that *payment made by User to Company shall be considered the same as payment made directly by User to you*. In addition, the parties acknowledge and agree that as between you and Company, the Fare is a recommended amount, and the primary purpose of the pre-arranged Fare is to act as the default amount in the event you do not negotiate a different amount. You shall always have the right to: (i) charge a fare that is less than the pre-arranged Fare; or (ii) negotiate, at your request, a Fare that is lower than the pre-arranged Fare (each of (i) and (ii) herein, a "Negotiated Fare"). Company shall consider all such requests from you in good faith. Company agrees to remit to you on at least a weekly basis: (a) the Fare less the applicable Service Fee; (b) the Tolls; and (c) depending on the region, certain taxes and ancillary fees. If you and Uber have separately agreed, Company may deduct other amounts from the Fare prior to remittance to you (e.g., vehicle financing payments, lease payments, mobile device usage charges, etc.).

4.4 Service Fee. In consideration of Company's provision of the Driver App and the Uber Services for your use and benefit hereunder,* you agree to pay Company a service fee on a per Transportation Services transaction basis calculated as a percentage of the Fare* (regardless of any Negotiated Fare), as provided or otherwise made available by Company from time to time for the applicable Territory ("Service Fee").


----------



## steveK2016

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is nothing in the agreement that states that Uber is allowed to take a higher percentage of the fare. If there is, I would like you to show it.
> 
> The contract we have with Uber revolves around the transaction with the customer. You seem to think that just because it doesn't say that Uber can't charge and collect a higher amount from the customer, the agreement does not provide for this. Uber is collecting a fare from the customer on my behalf for trips. There is nothing in the agreement that says that Uber can charge a higher fare and collect the full profit therein. If there is, you are free to show it. I would love to see it.
> 
> How do you think Uber would feel if we were charging the passenger a higher fare than what is agreed to in the app?
> 
> Furthermore, with regards to UberPool, we are required to be paid a "minimum fare" on all trips. This means that every time I'm being paid $2.40 for a pool trip, Uber is violation of the agreement regarding "minimum fare". I should be getting $3.75 on each and every trip.


I think you are missing the point a contract. The contract say you will get paid base fare + miles + time.

There is no stipulation on how much the pax is charged, as that has nothing to do with the driver.

Uber is collecting the fare from the pax based on the base + miles + time that YOU agreed to by accepting the contract. You were, and are, free to disagree with that contract and end your relationship with Uber at any time, with no penalty, but that does not change the fact that you agreed to those terms.

The Driver Agreement is about what Uber agrees to do business with you. How they conduct their business with the Pax is not part of the agreement with the Driver, so that is why there is no mention of it in the contract. You can't assume what is not written in the contract as fact because it's not in the contract, especially when you are claiming something that has nothing to do with the agreement between Uber and the Driver.

How would Uber feel? They'd deactivate you for soliciting cash payment because you are in breach of contract. The contract is clear: you are paid for base fare + miles + time. Charging above that is a breach of contract and your ability to access THEIR app and THEIR market share will be severed. You are free to continue passenger for hire business, just not with Uber generated leads.

Now with UberPool, that opens a whole other can of worms. That may have a leg to stand on, but I've been opted out of UberPool for months now so I have no data to compare what they are paying and what the rate table says they should be paying.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Dback2004 said:


> From my contract - your mileage may vary
> 
> 4.1 Fare Calculation and Your Payment. *You are entitled to charge a fare for each instance of completed Transportation Services* provided to a User that are obtained via the Uber Services ("Fare"), where such *Fare is calculated based upon a base fare amount plus mileage and/or time amounts*, as detailed for the applicable Territory ("Fare Calculation"). You are also entitled to charge User for any Tolls, taxes or fees incurred during the provision of Transportation Services, and, if applicable. *You: (i) appoint Company as your limited payment collection agent solely for the purpose of accepting the Fare, applicable Tolls and, depending on the region and/or if requested by you, applicable taxes and fees from the User on your behalf via the payment processing functionality* facilitated by the Uber Services; and (ii) agree that *payment made by User to Company shall be considered the same as payment made directly by User to you*. In addition, the parties acknowledge and agree that as between you and Company, the Fare is a recommended amount, and the primary purpose of the pre-arranged Fare is to act as the default amount in the event you do not negotiate a different amount. You shall always have the right to: (i) charge a fare that is less than the pre-arranged Fare; or (ii) negotiate, at your request, a Fare that is lower than the pre-arranged Fare (each of (i) and (ii) herein, a "Negotiated Fare"). Company shall consider all such requests from you in good faith. Company agrees to remit to you on at least a weekly basis: (a) the Fare less the applicable Service Fee; (b) the Tolls; and (c) depending on the region, certain taxes and ancillary fees. If you and Uber have separately agreed, Company may deduct other amounts from the Fare prior to remittance to you (e.g., vehicle financing payments, lease payments, mobile device usage charges, etc.).


Still nothing in there that says Uber is allowed to charge an amount higher than what is calculated for my fare.

Still waiting for you to answer my question as to what Uber would think if I tacked on a service charge in addition to what Uber is using to calculate the fare.



steveK2016 said:


> I think you are missing the point a contract. The contract say you will get paid base fare + miles + time.
> 
> There is no stipulation on how much the pax is charged, as that has nothing to do with the driver.
> 
> Uber is collecting the fare from the pax based on the base + miles + time that YOU agreed to by accepting the contract. You were, and are, free to disagree with that contract and end your relationship with Uber at any time, with no penalty, but that does not change the fact that you agreed to those terms.
> 
> The Driver Agreement is about what Uber agrees to do business with you. How they conduct their business with the Pax is not part of the agreement with the Driver, so that is why there is no mention of it in the contract. You can't assume what is not written in the contract as fact because it's not in the contract, especially when you are claiming something that has nothing to do with the agreement between Uber and the Driver.
> 
> How would Uber feel? They'd deactivate you for soliciting cash payment because you are in breach of contract. The contract is clear: you are paid for base fare + miles + time. Charging above that is a breach of contract and your ability to access THEIR app and THEIR market share will be severed. You are free to continue passenger for hire business, just not with Uber generated leads.
> 
> Now with UberPool, that opens a whole other can of worms. That may have a leg to stand on, but I've been opted out of UberPool for months now so I have no data to compare what they are paying and what the rate table says they should be paying.


Still waiting for you to post where it says Uber is allowed to add on a fee specifically for Uber above what is used to calculated my fare.


----------



## Dback2004

uberdriverfornow said:


> Still nothing in there that says Uber is allowed to charge an amount higher than what is calculated for my fare.


Sorry - hit post before I was done adding in all the pieces including saying that you're right in my opinion. I've since edited.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Dback2004 said:


> Sorry - hit post before I was done adding in all the pieces including saying that you're right in my opinion. I've since edited.


And that's exactly what this lawsuit is about. Even though it doesn't expressly forbid it, the idea behind the entire agreement is that we are working as a partnership on this entire transaction. It outlines how the transaction is going to go. This particular agreement, and keep in mind, since we aren't signing every single piece of paper explaining we agree to every single piece makes it less binding in overall capacity. It would be like if they added something in there that said "driver agrees to pay Uber $1,000,000 for use of services" and no driver saw it. A judge could easily look at the overall part of the agreement and rule that that part was unenforceable. A judge could easily look at this agreement and rule that Uber is not allowed to charge an amount to the rider that is outside the scope of the agreement I have with Uber because this transaction is predicated on my, the rider, and Uber's participation together.


----------



## Jermin8r89

steveK2016 said:


> I think you are missing the point a contract. The contract say you will get paid base fare + miles + time.
> 
> There is no stipulation on how much the pax is charged, as that has nothing to do with the driver.
> 
> Uber is collecting the fare from the pax based on the base + miles + time that YOU agreed to by accepting the contract. You were, and are, free to disagree with that contract and end your relationship with Uber at any time, with no penalty, but that does not change the fact that you agreed to those terms.
> 
> The Driver Agreement is about what Uber agrees to do business with you. How they conduct their business with the Pax is not part of the agreement with the Driver, so that is why there is no mention of it in the contract. You can't assume what is not written in the contract as fact because it's not in the contract, especially when you are claiming something that has nothing to do with the agreement between Uber and the Driver.
> 
> How would Uber feel? They'd deactivate you for soliciting cash payment because you are in breach of contract. The contract is clear: you are paid for base fare + miles + time. Charging above that is a breach of contract and your ability to access THEIR app and THEIR market share will be severed. You are free to continue passenger for hire business, just not with Uber generated leads.
> 
> Now with UberPool, that opens a whole other can of worms. That may have a leg to stand on, but I've been opted out of UberPool for months now so I have no data to compare what they are paying and what the rate table says they should be paying.


Theres so many god danm times with uber where you think you know you gonna get payed but it aint the case. With how much pay is getting talked about on here its ridiculous! You get tooken out 20-25% and depending on where your market is is your rate. If i go threw this forum i can print out just on pay prolly 10 feet of papers staked! Clearly uber is being dirty. What you see if you in a surge of say x2 half the time aint.

I know how it works and half the time sometimes it aint the right pay. Their "upfront" payment usaully aint. If i also have gotten a ride that made me $200 it has gotten shaved down by 35% at times. I supposeably get payed for tolls around airport but can only get payed 1 way when they say that they would pay for toll. Ive had many times of actually talking ro uber support and surprisely ive had good times at the boston branch if theres a mistake its been fixed.

Am i complaining? I guess some what but its just compeling for the norms on this forum to go back and forth on pay as its evidence that what is shown is not entirely what it could be 100% of the time and it should


----------



## Shangsta

Buddywannaride said:


> Can we get a tip feature now??
> 
> Tip feature and higher per mile rates, a cut of the upfront fare overcharges, and no more 25 percent cut to Uber. You don't buy the gas, drive or provide the customer service.


This PR doesn't hurt Uber with pax. There are no shortage of drivers


----------



## BurgerTiime

Shangsta said:


> This PR doesn't hurt Uber with pax. There are no shortage of drivers


There is a real shortage of quality drivers. Most have left and Ubers product has become garbage. Check thier Twitter feed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Two more things to note. 

First, perhaps if this was an employer/employee relationship then maybe they could get away with it because they could say that they are simply paying us a commission but since Uber doesn't want to do that then they can't try to profit outside of the scope of the agreement. 

Secondly, Uber continues stating in the agreement that we are paying them, and that they are simply collecting on our behalf, even going as far as to try to act like the total fare is our responsibility for tax purposes. Who are they to try to skim off of the passengers outside the scope of this agreement ?


----------



## BoboBig

Travis now says he "needs to grow up"..........NO Travis KalaDick you need to start "paying up"....to your ****ing drivers that is...


----------



## jonnyplastic

*Safe to say this will be the biggest thread in history. *


----------



## Invincible

IMO I think leaking this video was an act of courage and selflessness, one could have extorted a good amount if he approached the right people.(not just media but much larger from Uber) He did release it for public to see what that sh7T piece of a CEO we work for, also risking a lawsuit, although it had low probability but one can't say none as you are dealing with a Sicko.


----------



## NewEnglander

UberHammer said:


> He won't get the help he needs until he realizes he's a high functioning autistic. His autism was obvious in that conversation with the driver.


I am autistic. We don't claim Travis as one of us.


----------



## BoboBig

I think everyone should spam this video if possible post it on your Facebook accounts share it with friends let people know...


----------



## luvgurl22

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


I'm so enjoying all of this #karma 



Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


B.S


----------



## DocT

Did any driver receive an email of apology from TK? He hurt the drivers, yet he apologizes to his employees. Makes the public think we drivers are employees of Uber.


----------



## Frankx

He looked like he may have been snorting some snow


----------



## Kalee

Geno71 said:


> Yes you're right, my apologies. So it's even worse, while a driver can rightfully accuse him of being an asshole for continuously lowering rates, it's going to far to say he lost $97,000 because of "Him". Who the f... makes an 100K investment to be an Uber driver? Or there are some people that are trying to run a limo business using Uber's platform with a fleet of cars and drivers, but I don't believe Uber was designed or ever presented as a service for that kind of business.
> 
> Remember when Apple fired Steve Jobs? They can if they have to if it goes that way.


I do not believe Travis can be fired. I know awhile back I read somewhere that he made sure to have a clause written into his contract stating that he could not be fired.


----------



## Wedgey

Kalee said:


> I do not believe Travis can be fired. I know awhile back I read somewhere that he made sure to have a clause written into his contract stating that he could not be fired.


Even if they could, I don't think the board of directors or whatever the power-that-be would have the guts to fire him.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Wedgey said:


> Even if they could, I don't think the board of directors or whatever the power-that-be would have the guts to fire him.


They wont fire him. If vince McMahan can still run the wwe with all his shannagins over the years travis will stay


----------



## DocT

Wedgey said:


> Even if they could, I don't think the board of directors or whatever the power-that-be would have the guts to fire him.


TK calls it, "extortion."
TK to a board executive: "What? You wanna fire me? Hey, remember that executive party I threw for you guys with the hookers? Need I say more? Have a nice day."


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

What he is doing with the company is a Travisty, can him already and raise the rates.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Noneya damn business said:


> Travis sends email
> View attachment 101413


He only sorry because of the video.I'm sure he did not reach out to the driver and apologize before hand.


----------



## Dback2004

Invincible said:


> IMO I think leaking this video was an act of courage and selflessness, one could have extorted a good amount if he approached the right people.(not just media but much larger from Uber) He did release it for public to see what that sh7T piece of a CEO we work for, also risking a lawsuit, although it had low probability but one can't say none as you are dealing with a Sicko.


My guess is the driver will soon be deactivated for "misc reasons"


----------



## Wedgey

DocT said:


> TK calls it, "extortion."
> TK to a board executive: "What? You wanna fire me? Hey, remember that executive party I threw for you guys with the hookers? Need I say more? Have a nice day."


You forgot to mention the booze and drugs and the rockettes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I'm actually gonna go back on my previous comment regarding the driver and say maybe he wasn't out of line. It was after the handshake and the trip was effectively over that they started going at it. The driver was respectable til that point. It was kinda like going off the record and him arguing with Travis outside the trip. The thing about is that we can be deactivated at will, and while he'd likely win unemployment benefits it was a risk arguing like this. But given the explosiveness of the video it's unlikely he gets deactivated for this. But I'm sure they will be paying a constant eye to him going forward.


----------



## JoeyA

Im sure he's done that to other drivers. Just didnt get caught like that!


----------



## Tony73

The driver is *****ing and moaning how he spent (90,000) on uber and now he is bankrupt supposedly because of it. I'd never spent so much on a startup everyone was trying to shutdown. Uber's future was uncertain till a good year ago. So yeah the driver made a bad investment and Travis told him the truth... It is what it is folks. Invest your money wisely.


----------



## JoeyA

Tony73 said:


> The driver is *****ing and moaning how he spent (90,000) on uber and now he is bankrupt supposedly because of it. I'd never spent so much on a startup everyone was trying to shutdown. Uber's future was uncertain till a good year ago. So yeah the driver made a bad investment and Travis told him the truth... It is what it is folks. Invest your money wisely.


Maybe what ur saying is true, but Travis could have been a little more tactful with the way he handled it. Even if he gave the driver his office number and said "call me and let's discuss" and never took the call, he could have saved himself this embarassment. He's just a greedy pompous azz who don't respect drivers. It's hard to defend a CEO who can't empathize or handle himself in all situations.


----------



## Tony73

Frankx said:


> He looked like he may have been snorting some snow


The guy must have an enormous pressure and things are obviously getting too big to handle. The chick mentions it's his bday I think. Last thing I want is a pissed off driver *****ing at me after a good night which probably aren't frequent. So yeah the little time you get off you still hearing about work. It frustrates anybody.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Forget Black. People rarely use black. The price on x needs to go up across the board in many cities across the USA. Or Uber eeds to reduce their commission by 5% or implements more surge and boost zones. This idea that slashing price raises demand and leads to more trips which equates to higher earnings is simply not true. Your expenses increases as well which reduces your real earnings.


----------



## steveK2016

Dback2004 said:


> 4.1 Fare Calculation and Your Payment. *You are entitled to charge a fare for each instance of completed Transportation Services* provided to a User that are obtained via the Uber Services ("Fare"), where such *Fare is calculated based upon a base fare amount plus mileage and/or time amounts*,


Are you reading the same thing? You are entitled to charge a fare, WHERE *such Fare is calculated based upon a base fare amount plus mileage and/or time amounts as detailed for the applicable Territory ("Fare Calculation").*

I don't understand how this is confusing some of you. The fare we are entitled to charge is based on a fare calculated by the base fare + miles + time of the the market you drive in.

That's it. It does not say that Uber is not allowed to charge more, why would it? This is an agreement between Driver and Uber, not Uber and Pax, nor Uber, Pax and Driver. The pax is not a party to this contract.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Still nothing in there that says Uber is allowed to charge an amount higher than what is calculated for my fare.
> 
> Still waiting for you to answer my question as to what Uber would think if I tacked on a service charge in addition to what Uber is using to calculate the fare.
> 
> Still waiting for you to post where it says Uber is allowed to add on a fee specifically for Uber above what is used to calculated my fare.


You'll be waiting all day because it's not in the contract. It'll never be in the contract. It was never meant to be in the contract.

The contract is between you and Uber. Not Uber and the Pax, nor Uber, the Pax and you.

I'm sure you are a great guy with good intentions. I'd like to believe you are not being intentionally obtuse. I get it, you want to make more money. So do I, Uber X pays crap we both can agree to that.

I don't know you or your history, but you are showing signs of being a worker most, if not all, of your life. That's the problem with Uber, with so much of their work force derived from those in the working class, all of them jumping on the Uber bandwagon without thinking what it really is. You are the CEO, President, CFO and sole employee of "Me, Myself and I Incorporated." You agreed to a contract. If you no longer feel that this contract is in your best interest, you are free to end your contractual relationship with Uber at any time.

This is nothing new. I ran my own Marketing and Graphic Design company several years ago. I routinely contracted out work that I couldn't do in house. You think I told my contractors what I was charging, much less put it in their contract? They as contractors have nothing to do with my relationship with the customer. I charged my customers an "Upfront Fee" for their project knowing how much I'd be paying my contractors. If my contractor was good and did it faster then expected, my margins increased. If they were terrible and didn't finish at the time I expected them to, then it ate into my margins.

Does it seem like double dipping? Yes, it does, but you have to remember that Uber has TWO customers: Uber Riders and Uber Drivers. They sell Riders on the product of a quick and affordable means of transportation, at a cost that is presented to them upon submitted "Request an Uber." Uber then sells that lead to a Driver who is using their App. For the privilege of using their app and having access to the leads of people requiring transportation from their massive market share of Riders, you pay Uber a fee for such use of their app.

If you feel you are paying too much for Uber's leads of riders, you are free to find your own leads! Of course you then no longer receive the benefit of having $1kk in Liability Insurance in Phase 2 and 3, $50k in Phase 1, and $50k of Contingent Collision/Comprehensive in Phase 2 and 3. In other words, you'll have to buy your own commercial insurance and pay any applicable fees or permits for operating an official for hire vehicle.



Jermin8r89 said:


> Theres so many god danm times with uber where you think you know you gonna get payed but it aint the case. With how much pay is getting talked about on here its ridiculous! You get tooken out 20-25% and depending on where your market is is your rate. If i go threw this forum i can print out just on pay prolly 10 feet of papers staked! Clearly uber is being dirty. What you see if you in a surge of say x2 half the time aint.
> 
> I know how it works and half the time sometimes it aint the right pay. Their "upfront" payment usaully aint. If i also have gotten a ride that made me $200 it has gotten shaved down by 35% at times. I supposeably get payed for tolls around airport but can only get payed 1 way when they say that they would pay for toll. Ive had many times of actually talking ro uber support and surprisely ive had good times at the boston branch if theres a mistake its been fixed.
> 
> Am i complaining? I guess some what but its just compeling for the norms on this forum to go back and forth on pay as its evidence that what is shown is not entirely what it could be 100% of the time and it should


The upfront fee scheme does overestimate the trip. If the driver takes a longer route that brings the base fare + miles + time over what was estimated in the upfront fee scheme, then the pax is just charged that and driver gets paid accordingly. Sometimes the difference is negligible, many times there's a distinct higher margin for Uber.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Two more things to note.
> 
> First, perhaps if this was an employer/employee relationship then maybe they could get away with it because they could say that they are simply paying us a commission but since Uber doesn't want to do that then they can't try to profit outside of the scope of the agreement.
> 
> Secondly, Uber continues stating in the agreement that we are paying them, and that they are simply collecting on our behalf, even going as far as to try to act like the total fare is our responsibility for tax purposes. Who are they to try to skim off of the passengers outside the scope of this agreement ?


They still can "get away" with it because it's in the contract man. It's right there in black and white, they tell you what you get paid. They don't tell you what they charge the pax because that has nothing to do with an agreement between Driver and Uber!

They can profit outside of from the driver, because you the driver are technically a customer of Uber. You pay them a commission for the use of their app. Rider pays a fee for the use of their app. Two different apps, two different users, two different fees.

It is your responsibility for tax purposes. Right now my company sells through Amazon. We sell a product for, say $15 dollars. Well Amazon processes the credit cards themselves on our behalf, but they charge a fee. Let's say that fee is $2. They collect the $15 and pay us $13. Does that mean we sold the product for $13? No, we sold the product for $15 and when taxes come around, we deduct the $2 Amazon fee as a business expense. Just because we never touched that $2 doesn't mean that $2 isn't our responsibility to claim on our taxes as a business. Amazon will also claim that $2 as income, which is where the taxes will truly be paid since the $2 is removed from my company's liability through the deduction as a business expense.

This is all common business practices...


----------



## UberHammer

Turn on CBS evening news. Showed a preview of the video and went to commercial. Going to cover the story here in a couple minutes.

Thank you CBS for showing millions of Americans what a POS Travis KalaDICK is!!!!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Dback2004 said:


> My guess is the driver will soon be deactivated for "misc reasons"


I left feedback with my 1 star. I wish it could have been 0 stars.

That driver had *HuUuge *BO issues.

To be honest, that is what I was pissed about.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I left feedback with my 1 star. I wish it could have been 0 stars.
> 
> That driver had *HuUuge *BO issues.
> 
> To be honest, that is what I was pissed about.


If this is really you travis you should really do some better human to human interaction. The guy came maybe to strong but he had points. Reality is you dont care about your drivers except for you wanting robots doing everything else


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Keep pounding the crap out of Uber and Travis on social media...use travisk #deleteuber #uberasshole consider it creative destruction..it will work, travis will need to resign to calm the storm and voices will be heard. Good Luck


----------



## Jermin8r89

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I left feedback with my 1 star. I wish it could have been 0 stars.
> 
> That driver had *HuUuge *BO issues.
> 
> To be honest, that is what I was pissed about.


Just saw profile. You not really him. Lol. Just wanted to make sure


----------



## Dback2004

steveK2016 said:


> Does it seem like double dipping? Yes, it does, but you have to remember that Uber has TWO customers:


This is where I disagree. In your example of the marketing contractor there is no direct relationship between your customer and your contractor. Uber has specifically made themselves an abstract third party to avoid regulation. The contract with their driver identifies a direct relationship between the driver and rider. I think we're all arguing moot points, you're right in at the end of the day we're all getting screwed in one way or another.


----------



## steveK2016

Dback2004 said:


> This is where I disagree. In your example of the marketing contractor there is no direct relationship between your customer and your contractor. Uber has specifically made themselves an abstract third party to avoid regulation. The contract with their driver identifies a direct relationship between the driver and rider. I think we're all arguing moot points, you're right in at the end of the day we're all getting screwed in one way or another.


The only direct relationship in the contract is the fact that payment from Uber is considered a payment direct from the Customer. This is to make it clear for tax purpose, as clearly many here may never have had to file 1099 taxes before Uber or done anything outside of being an W9 employee.

The real solution will be a long term solution that could break Uber, but I fear that there will always be enough people desperate enough to continue driving. I think both Uber and Lyft are comfortable at the current rates, there's no reason to go down any further. Until driver do band together to force the hand, nothing will change.

Even if you get 50% of active drivers to go on strike, you'll have scabs like me who will relish in the outrageous surges such a walk out would create. I get to have my cake and eat it too, as I get to partake in the Surge and if the strikers are successful, get a pay rate increase as well.

I do believe there is an increase coming soon, but it depends on how terrified Uber is of their competitor, which this video clearly shows they are absolutely terrified of them. How much of that increase we as drivers see is yet to be determined...


----------



## Kalee

gsneaker350 said:


> Uber does crashed simultaneously when app crashed a couple different times


Travis has fallen into the toilet.
It's PURE karma. Travis, you have forsaken so many people that signed on to make a living for their families. So many gave up other full time jobs to join what appeared to be a better opportunity than what they had. But after joining, the spiral downwards started and continues to this day. All of those drivers and their families that have suffered under this Orwellian business model. Even it's investors still have no clue just how bad it is. Any driver with a little tenure understands though.

Remember Travis's pretty Asian girlfriend from about 3 years ago? Such a talented violinist. She saw the light and was gone.
And now look. He looks like a pimp in the back of an Uber Black with gold diggers abreast.

He has soaked the world for tens of billions of dollars. He knows things are crumbling around him. He tries to party and do things now to keep his mind off of the inevitable. It's so out of control. He knows there is no recovery ... at least not with him at the helm. And he will never relinquish his power, a narcissist is he.

He has destroyed so many lives, and many lives destroyed to come - as the house of cards collapses and as big investors come face-to-face with the reality that all has been lost ...

Sad times to come my friends

Just my opinion, of course. =)


----------



## zerostars

SafeT said:


> Uber lowers rates to unsustainable low costs and does tons of rides at a loss just to show bean counters they have millions more added to an unrealistic rider base who would disappear in a heart beat at real market prices. Going back to riding bicycles and begging their mom for a ride. Fuber floods the market with noob sucker drivers on every corner and it's the "drivers fault" for not being able to afford to drive for Uber. The morons also just hired a NASA rocket scientist and are now pretending to be inventing flying Uber cars. Anything to keep the Fuber stock scam going. The sooner Uber goes belly up the better for man kind.


This is not entirely true. Actually in my area uber has been making moves to increase its profit and the cost of a minimum fare ride - (all the time while the driver does not make any extra money) What they have done recently is

#1 - The fixed price ride which has artificially increased the cost of all rides by making the "estimate" on the high side using the highest google map projection while we smart drivers make the drive shorter and get paid less than what uber is charging - still the price for the passenger is increasing - but we dont see any of the profit

#2 - in CT they recently increased the "booking fee" .35 per ride higher. At the same time now allowing convicted criminals (non violent offences) to drive. Both of these together have increased the average fare by about .50 to .75 per ride and us drivers dont see one dime extra.



BurgerTiime said:


> He REALLY should be cut off from any income, forced to get a loan out on a $70,000 SUV, buy commercial insurance, do everything it takes to become legal, and see if he can make it on Uber Black. He doesn't get it. He ruined the brand. He ruined the entire model.
> Uber's new business model is make super low paying trips, up the commission, and hike the booking fee. Sounds like K-Marts model. Hey how's K-Mart doing?


Exactly correct - right on point. Raising the commission - hiking the booking fee - lowering the driver's end.

Uber has no concern for driver well being or the quality of the driver lifestyle

If they had more reasonable rates they would not have to constantly recruit new drivers and they would retain better higher quality drivers and be able to deliver a better quality product

Of course it seems that uber lately is founded on fraud and sneaky activity


----------



## SurgeWarrior

I sent a request to CSR to block Travis from requesting me...waiting to hear back...will let ya know how it goes. I suggest you do likewise.


----------



## Uber315

Wardell Curry said:


> Forget Black. People rarely use black. The price on x needs to go up across the board in many cities across the USA. Or Uber eeds to reduce their commission by 5% or implements more surge and boost zones. This idea that slashing price raises demand and leads to more trips which equates to higher earnings is simply not true. Your expenses increases as well which reduces your real earnings.


This is sad how you settle for a price raise OR a 5 percent commission reduction ! Should be both and then some


----------



## Traviz Bickle

Hmm. 
I see things for what they are not what I want to turn them into or what my bias opinion might build up in my head. First of all I see a somewhat healthy argument taking place. The driver was able to vent out his frustrations to the man and the "boss" was able to let the driver know what he had on his mind. Nothing got out of control, even though it seems Kalanick is clearly intoxicated, I believe he handled himself quite well. The driver, to me, is the one who reacted negatively by letting the video get out in open. But now that it is out and after all the negative reaction Kalanick's response seems as if there may be something that came out of this that will result into positive action.

I think that's pretty awesome that one of our riders could be the CEO because he uses the app/service himself.
I agree with the idea of lower prices for riders (especially since I use the service myself) to keep the Company in pole position.
I also believe we should all thank Uber for outlining and presenting a great direction for the future of business and society, something we all . . already know and understand but had not done or seen on this level .... it's called sharing SHARING.
So we should thank Uber for itself and the whole ride sharing community there is today because we all could have carpooled before Uber but we didn't.


----------



## Lag Monkey

They say Fawzi could nock down the Great Wall with just his bals.


----------



## Sickofhumams

Traviz Bickle said:


> Hmm.
> I see things for what they are not what I want to turn them into or what my bias opinion might build up in my head. First of all I see a somewhat healthy argument taking place. The driver was able to vent out his frustrations to the man and the "boss" was able to let the driver know what he had on his mind. Nothing got out of control, even though it seems Kalanick is clearly intoxicated, I believe he handled himself quite well. The driver, to me, is the one who reacted negatively by letting the video get out in open. But now that it is out and after all the negative reaction Kalanick's response seems as if there may be something that came out of this that will result into positive action.
> 
> I think that's pretty awesome that one of our riders could be the CEO because he uses the app/service himself.
> I agree with the idea of lower prices for riders (especially since I use the service myself) to keep the Company in pole position.
> I also believe we should all thank Uber for outlining and presenting a great direction for the future of business and society, something we all . . already know and understand but had not done or seen on this level .... it's called sharing SHARING.
> So we should thank Uber for itself and the whole ride sharing community there is today because we all could have carpooled before Uber but we didn't.


Hahahhaahahahahahahahahahahaha. You must have some great drugs


----------



## Jermin8r89

Traviz Bickle said:


> Hmm.
> I see things for what they are not what I want to turn them into or what my bias opinion might build up in my head. First of all I see a somewhat healthy argument taking place. The driver was able to vent out his frustrations to the man and the "boss" was able to let the driver know what he had on his mind. Nothing got out of control, even though it seems Kalanick is clearly intoxicated, I believe he handled himself quite well. The driver, to me, is the one who reacted negatively by letting the video get out in open. But now that it is out and after all the negative reaction Kalanick's response seems as if there may be something that came out of this that will result into positive action.
> 
> I think that's pretty awesome that one of our riders could be the CEO because he uses the app/service himself.
> I agree with the idea of lower prices for riders (especially since I use the service myself) to keep the Company in pole position.
> I also believe we should all thank Uber for outlining and presenting a great direction for the future of business and society, something we all . . already know and understand but had not done or seen on this level .... it's called sharing SHARING.
> So we should thank Uber for itself and the whole ride sharing community there is today because we all could have carpooled before Uber but we didn't.


So what you want a world of shareing? Im sorry but i dont share well.


----------



## Abraxas79

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


I still find it unbelievable that this is the CEO of UBER. Its even more unbelievable that he has not been forced to resign. Can you imagine if you were an investor watching this ? Add on to this the recent sexual harassment suit and the intellectual patent suit and the poor financial performance.


----------



## flexian

people think Uber is like a stock exchange, facilitating market-clearing prices between two parties

its not like that at all, the rider and driver aren't two ships passing in the night

they are invitees into a walled-garden, a willy wonka chocolate factory pseudo-geographic place that exists inside a server somewhere

and once inside they get to stage-act like they are being efficiently matched, it's all willful suspension of disbelief

and Trav gets a massive chunk of the action for providing this illusion, this app-based illusion of contract-flipping

the thing about walled gardens is that reality always catches up......and it doesnt help at all that this one was, from the initial get-go, all about Trav himself


----------



## Tripwire

He is way to visable for a CEO of his worth. 

His arrogance is starting to catch up with him.

Travis, go away! For the sake of your company.

You have revolutionized travel!

You have only one real competitor in the US, and let's be honest Lyft is awesome but no where close to a threat. 

Hire people that know more than you about certain operations in your company. Go big picture, focus on tech, focus on outreach, spend some time traveling and observing how you can improve Uber. 

Sometimes taking a step back is the best course of action. As a business owner myself, you can become to involved and micro manage things into oblivion.

You obviously care, so hire a management that has your vision, but also has the anonymity to make changes to improve Uber without the fear of your tyrannical personality. Once you give up some responsibility to capable personnel, MAYBE, just MAYBE, you can start to focus on the future of the industry and not be on a dash cam arguing your position to a driver.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

This is exactly why I use Lyft. And get this, there is a tip option.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Sounds like someone's been drinking the Uber kool-aid.



steveK2016 said:


> Are you reading the same thing? You are entitled to charge a fare, WHERE *such Fare is calculated based upon a base fare amount plus mileage and/or time amounts as detailed for the applicable Territory ("Fare Calculation").*
> 
> I don't understand how this is confusing some of you. The fare we are entitled to charge is based on a fare calculated by the base fare + miles + time of the the market you drive in.
> 
> That's it. It does not say that Uber is not allowed to charge more, why would it? This is an agreement between Driver and Uber, not Uber and Pax, nor Uber, Pax and Driver. The pax is not a party to this contract.



The fact that it is not in the contract that spells out exactly how Uber will be taking their commission means it's not allowed. This isn't rocket science. Uber can do whatever in the hell it wants outside of the agreement as long as it's not with the customers that are revolving around the agreement.

Your logic means no agreement means anything. Anyone can do anything they want because, hey, it's not in the contract.

You don't seem to understand the purpose of a judge. Their job is to take silly agreements(cause that's what this is, it's a silly agreement that Uber thinks they can change at will and no judge will ever argue with them about it) and figure out the overall nature of the agreement and figure out if someone is getting screwed over. There's a reason why there is a "fare calculation" in the agreement. It tells exactly how much Uber is going to be taking from the contract of the driver and the rider. They can't take any more than that. If they do, it has to be within the realm of the original agreement. Again, this isn't rocket science.

But, yes, we get it, you're an independent contractor so you need to try to pound the independent contractor term into the ground. What you fail to understand is that because we are independent contractors we don't have an employer-employee relationship. This means they can't just do what they want and pay us our wages while doing with the customers as they feel fit. Uber can't have their cake and eat it to.

Furthermore, you continue to choose to ignore the fact that we aren't getting our minimum fare on UberPool trips. I still get trips where I'm getting paid below the $3.75 minimum fare. But then again that would mean Uber is doing something wrong and you couldn't possibly admit to that, especially since you're an independent contractor. smh




steveK2016 said:


> This is all common business practices...


Common business practices means nothing. We're talking about an agreement not what other people do.


----------



## karenftx

Buddywannaride said:


> I thought he said $97,000 loss and bankrupt.


He did. This is where Travis lost it. He was being reasonable until this. This is also the point where the driver lost me.



Jo3030 said:


> Driver explains his side:
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...he-argued-firm-s-n727496/?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


Ok. Driver lost me some more. Just because he shelled out an outrageous amount of money for his car he thinks he's better then X or Select drivers? Think again buddy. This is why he is 96k in debt.


----------



## tohunt4me

Trebor said:


> What is even more amazing, is that Travis clearly takes uber (a question I have long pondered) on the regular, and this is the only driver that was not afraid to speak up and post it online. If more drivers were like this guy, Travis will probably end up deactivating himself. Clearly he enjoys uber for his own personal benefit which is why he gives himself cheaper rides and does not have a tip option. I do not see him being the type of CEO that surprises his drivers with $100 bills (although he can very well afford to) and the sad part is, Uber probably set up his account so his personal credit card never gets charged. Hell, he probably does not even get a receipt sent to him. But this guy had more to lose then most drivers, since he stated he was in bankruptcy. It is highly likely he will be deactivated for talking back to Travis and posting it online. Someone needs to verify he is indeed in actual bankruptcy (and not just using the term loosely ) and set up a go fund me account. He is the true hero. Local news is starting to pick up the story, so this may and hopefully will trend.
> 
> P.S. I also love the fact that uber is taking a lot of heat for sexual harassment and he has 2 female companions with him.


Uber facilitates Corporate accounts for any company which wishes to establish one. I am sure as C.E.O. Travis uses corporate account.


----------



## Kalee

Traviz Bickle said:


> Hmm.
> I see things for what they are not what I want to turn them into or what my bias opinion might build up in my head. First of all I see a somewhat healthy argument taking place. The driver was able to vent out his frustrations to the man and the "boss" was able to let the driver know what he had on his mind. Nothing got out of control, even though it seems Kalanick is clearly intoxicated, I believe he handled himself quite well. The driver, to me, is the one who reacted negatively by letting the video get out in open. But now that it is out and after all the negative reaction Kalanick's response seems as if there may be something that came out of this that will result into positive action.
> 
> I think that's pretty awesome that one of our riders could be the CEO because he uses the app/service himself.
> I agree with the idea of lower prices for riders (especially since I use the service myself) to keep the Company in pole position.
> I also believe we should all thank Uber for outlining and presenting a great direction for the future of business and society, something we all . . already know and understand but had not done or seen on this level .... it's called sharing SHARING.
> So we should thank Uber for itself and the whole ride sharing community there is today because we all could have carpooled before Uber but we didn't.


1984

Nice to see Uber isn't completely silent on this site


----------



## tohunt4me

stuber said:


> Uber is Donald Trump. No amount of negative press can sink them. Cheap and brash will win the day. Cheap, convenient transportation that gives riders control. Nothing can compete with that in our tanking economy.
> 
> Black and SUV are being eliminated through attrition. Travis of course spins that fact to say they're reducing the number of Black and SUV operators intentionally. BS.
> 
> I my market, Uber has redesigned the passenger app so the Black and SUV don't appear on the primary screen. Users have swipe to page 2 to find those vehicle options. As a result the Black and SUV requests have drastically fallen off. So I'm told.
> 
> If you are a commercial livery driver, and are relying on Uber for work, I wish you luck.


What kind of country would we have if the Sensationalist " Press" had the kind of manipulative control they wished they had ?
Remember this same " press" with the 23% trust level predicted a landslide win by Hillary.
Their shameless promotion of Hillary helped her lose !


----------



## Bill Collector

tohunt4me said:


> Well,look at my history here
> I do not hold back from criticizing Uber.
> I will not criticize Uber or Travis when he wasn't wrong.
> The Driver was wrong.


Nice to back in the forum after my long hiatus. Yes I agree with you in this case. While I drove for Uber, I knew exactly how much I was getting paid and I made sure my per mile cost didn't exceed the per mile expenses of driving. I also made sure I met my goal of at least $10/hr. Granted my ride was not the best of the type with 200k+ miles. One time I had big time state politician hail Uber and although I was not really a fan, I didn't berate him for some of his policies in front of his family members. I told him frankly how I disagreed but did it in a casual way. He was okay with that. What surprises me is the driver invested $90k for the vehicle to drive Uber!


----------



## tohunt4me

Anatoc said:


> Just dropped off someone who is a big time investor and over heard that Travis called her crying to her like she was his mother. Seems like the board of directors is going to try to get rid of him.


If you look at the timeline,you would notice all of these troubles came after a certain board member climbed on.
I'm not mentioning any names . . . just saying,it is there and pretty plain if you Look.
It's a squeeze play.
Don't expect improvements for drivers if this happens !
Humming " meet the new boss,same as the old boss"- Won't Get Fooled Again,- The Who.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

karenftx said:


> He did. This is where Travis lost it. He was being reasonable until this. This is also the point where the driver lost me.
> 
> Ok. Driver lost me some more. Just because he shelled out an outrageous amount of money for his car he thinks he's better then X or Select drivers? Think again buddy. This is why he is 96k in debt.


You would think the guy would shell out 93k for a car and at least 3k on a beard trimmer. Do you think this guy could have buzzed it now and again?

That beard went all the way to his belly button, I bet!


----------



## tohunt4me

Bill Collector said:


> Nice to back in the forum after my long hiatus. Yes I agree with you in this case. While I drove for Uber, I knew exactly how much I was getting paid and I made sure my per mile cost didn't exceed the per mile expenses of driving. I also made sure I met my goal of at least $10/hr. Granted my ride was not the best of the type with 200k+ miles. One time I had big time state politician hail Uber and although I was not really a fan, I didn't berate him for some of his policies in front of his family members. I told him frankly how I disagreed but did it in a casual way. He was okay with that. What surprises me is the driver invested $90k for the vehicle to drive Uber!


Hey ! Welcome Back !


----------



## Kalee

Bill Collector said:


> Nice to back in the forum after my long hiatus. Yes I agree with you in this case. While I drove for Uber, I knew exactly how much I was getting paid and I made sure my per mile cost didn't exceed the per mile expenses of driving. I also made sure I met my goal of at least $10/hr. Granted my ride was not the best of the type with 200k+ miles. One time I had big time state politician hail Uber and although I was not really a fan, I didn't berate him for some of his policies in front of his family members. I told him frankly how I disagreed but did it in a casual way. He was okay with that. What surprises me is the driver invested $90k for the vehicle to drive Uber!


Keep in mind the driver said he was one of the old guys, having started in 2010. Rates were so much higher then that a LOT of people were buying premium vehicles because you could literally earn a 6 digit income then.


----------



## Eros76

uberdriverfornow said:


> We can't wait ! There's nothing in the agreement that says Uber is allowed to take anything but the 20-25% and booking fees. If they are taking more then they are skimming, plain and simple.
> 
> It's crazy that they are actually having the audacity to put the entire fare on our 1099 as if it's our fare it's ridiculous.


How about instead of blasting off here people don't get a good old fashioned tort going?

You know, a massive, and I mean ****ING MEGA MASSIVE Lawsuit enj
-joining Uber's presidents, the board, the boards, the employees, the employees dogs, the dogs veterinarians, etc.

And slam them for about a good 500 Billion dollars and then slit the award with the fellow defendants?

There are lawyers out there right now litigating against the cocksuckers as we ****ing speak. You guys don't because you don't have know shit. Keep complaining on here where it makes no difference.

And uber riders on here messing around, go **** your mothers!.

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Kalee said:


> Keep in mind the driver said he was one of the old guys, having started in 2010. Rates were so much higher then that a LOT of people were buying premium vehicles because you could literally earn a 6 digit income then.


Yesss! Exactly, he should have his car and a RV paid off by now. Did you see that stinky neck beard arguing with me? For real.


----------



## tohunt4me

Eros76 said:


> How about instead of blasting off here people don't get a good old fashioned tort going?
> 
> You know, a massive, and I mean &%[email protected]!*ING MEGA MASSIVE Lawsuit enj
> -joining Uber's presidents, the board, the boards, the employees, the employees dogs, the dogs veterinarians, etc.
> 
> And slam them for about a good 500 Billion dollars and then slit the award with the fellow defendants?
> 
> There are lawyers out there right now litigating against the cocksuckers as we &%[email protected]!*ing speak. You guys don't because you don't have know shit. Keep complaining on here where it makes no difference.
> 
> And uber riders on here messing around, go &%[email protected]!* your mothers!.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement.


Fat Lawyers mailing out 97¢ checks all over the country ?
Let's rip apart the white house and mail everyone a splinter !
What an accomplishment !



Kalee said:


> Keep in mind the driver said he was one of the old guys, having started in 2010. Rates were so much higher then that a LOT of people were buying premium vehicles because you could literally earn a 6 digit income then.


That was my goal. Work up to Uber black luxury. Now I aspire for a new set of tires ! ( made in any country except Communist China)
. . . . signed,keeping the dream alive !


----------



## Eros76

tohunt4me said:


> Fat Lawyers mailing out 97¢ checks all over the country ?
> Let's rip apart the white house and mail everyone a splinter !
> What an accomplishment !
> 
> That was my goal. Work up to Uber black luxury. Now I aspire for a new set of tires !
> . . . . signed,keeping the dream alive !


You don't understand tort law do you? Discovery? Petition 'for all similarly situated'?

Someone with more balls than you used Uber, the lawyer took the case and filed a petition to the judge as either a tort law or a class action. Or both. There is a clause which reads 'll those similarly situated' which basically means 'everybody and their ****ing brother, driving uber on 5 continents'

Then the judge says you got it, and guess what. Uber has to disclose it's complete lists of driver/partners.
You get a little .97 check in the mail because they used you to bulk up a case.
The guy who brings it (the guy with bigger balls and brains than you) gets significantly more. Like in the 200k range of not higher, and the lawyer gets the rest.

See this is what happens when you don't do things yourself and rely on a pretty neat platform that does precisely JACK SHIT for those who post on its but hey you can vent and that's worth something right?

Want a bigger cut? Get a ****ing lawyer and tell him I sent you.


----------



## tohunt4me

Eros76 said:


> You don't understand tort law do you? Discovery? Petition 'for all similarly situated'?
> 
> Someone with more balls than you used Uber, the lawyer took the case and filed a petition to the judge as either a tort law or a class action. Or both. There is a clause which reads 'll those similarly situated' which basically means 'everybody and their &%[email protected]!*ing brother, driving uber on 5 continents'
> 
> Then the judge says you got it, and guess what. Uber has to disclose it's complete lists of driver/partners.
> You get a little .97 check in the mail because they used you to bulk up a case.
> The guy who brings it (the guy with bigger balls and brains than you) gets significantly more. Like in the 200k range of not higher, and the lawyer gets the rest.
> 
> See this is what happens when you don't do things yourself and rely on a pretty neat platform that does precisely JACK SHIT for those who post on its but hey you can vent and that's worth something right?
> 
> Want a bigger cut? Get a &%[email protected]!*ing lawyer and tell him I sent you.


I will keep the balls I have thank you.
It's not over yet
I saw Travis going into a Board Meeting . . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

steveK2016 said:


> You are making correlations that do not exist in the language of the Contract. The fare, as far as the driver is concerned based on our contract, is a costs that they set based on base fare + miles + time. That is what they said they will pay you, that is what you get paid. No where in the language of the contract does it connect what the pax pays and what the driver gets paid. None. Nowhere. Nada. Not existent.
> 
> The notification is for changes to the base fare + miles + time. Surges are not changes to that, surges are incentives/bonuses paid to drivers to entice them to drive in high demand area. It would not benefit Uber to charge the pax 3x for a ride and not offering any surge multiplier to the driver, as the purpose of the surge is to entice drivers to drive in a certain area. The base fare + miles + time hasn't changed, they just gave a multiplier temporarily as a bonus to get us to drive in certain high demand area.
> 
> That is by no means a breach of contract.
> 
> The way you see it and the way the contract is written are two different things and it doesn't really matter how you see it. Our driver contract has no stipulation as to how much pax is actually charged. I think the upfront scheme is stupid of them to do, as we can tell easily what they are doing. It's a slap in the face to transparency for sure, but it doesn't change the contract we all agreed to.
> 
> It should be changed, we should be paid more, we should be paid for every bit of what the pax is charged but that is NOT how our contract is structured. It absolutely should be changed, but a breach of contract is it not...
> 
> To be fair, drivers give him a 1 star just because he is Travis, so the accuracy of his rating as a rider is 100% skewed. That's like saying that President Trump, if he did ride Uber, is a terrible pax just because he got 1 starred by every Liberal driver that picked him up. That's not an accurate assessment of a rider rating and you know it.


Read the beginning of section 4.1 AGAIN. It says "YOU are entitled to charge a fare...where such fare is calculated..."

So supposedly WE are charging the fare. Based on local rates...but if there us,a change then we are supposed to be notified per section 4.2. "...amounts that would result in a change in the recommended fare..."

If WE are the ones charging the pax how is it we don't know what we're charging them and are not being told of the change in fare (fare defined in 4.1 as being charged by US)?

Uber says

1. The driver is charging the fare to the pax.

2. The fare is calculated based on local rates.

3. Uber can change the fare calculation but must tell us.

4. We pay a service fee as a % of the "calculated fare".

My argument is that they are CLEARLY changing the fare calculation, but are not telling us. Fees aside, if a pax is paying more for a ride than the calculated rate local rates would come to, then Uber has changed its calculation or the rates. We are to pay our % on the calculated fare. That includes a change in rates, and certainly when rates go down they notify us. But they've put them up and not notified us OR paid us accordingly.



Geno71 said:


> Yes you're right, my apologies. So it's even worse, while a driver can rightfully accuse him of being an asshole for continuously lowering rates, it's going to far to say he lost $97,000 because of "Him". Who the f... makes an 100K investment to be an Uber driver? Or there are some people that are trying to run a limo business using Uber's platform with a fleet of cars and drivers, but I don't believe Uber was designed or ever presented as a service for that kind of business.
> 
> Remember when Apple fired Steve Jobs? They can if they have to if it goes that way.


Maybe he went bankrupt and lost his house due to Uber price cuts and loss of business due to over saturation, introduction of Uberx etc.


----------



## Manotas

SurgeWarrior said:


> Keep pounding the crap out of Uber and Travis on social media...use travisk #deleteuber #uberasshole consider it creative destruction..it will work, travis will need to resign to calm the storm and voices will be heard. Good Luck


Forget the pounding of Kalanishit... just like #deleteuber put a little hurt on Uber, drivers should stop driving and they will feel it even more


----------



## Nice

Noneya damn business said:


> I can't wait to see how much they lost this quarter. It's going to be epic.


Him loosing is just like saying Vegas is loosing after a slot machine finally pays out after not hitting for twenty years


----------



## Manotas

Traviz Bickle said:


> Hmm.
> I see things for what they are not what I want to turn them into or what my bias opinion might build up in my head. First of all I see a somewhat healthy argument taking place. The driver was able to vent out his frustrations to the man and the "boss" was able to let the driver know what he had on his mind. Nothing got out of control, even though it seems Kalanick is clearly intoxicated, I believe he handled himself quite well. The driver, to me, is the one who reacted negatively by letting the video get out in open. But now that it is out and after all the negative reaction Kalanick's response seems as if there may be something that came out of this that will result into positive action.
> 
> I think that's pretty awesome that one of our riders could be the CEO because he uses the app/service himself.
> I agree with the idea of lower prices for riders (especially since I use the service myself) to keep the Company in pole position.
> I also believe we should all thank Uber for outlining and presenting a great direction for the future of business and society, something we all . . already know and understand but had not done or seen on this level .... it's called sharing SHARING.
> So we should thank Uber for itself and the whole ride sharing community there is today because we all could have carpooled before Uber but we didn't.


Nice! How much did Eewber pay you to post things like this? I want in on the deal


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Traviz Bickle said:


> Hmm.
> I see things for what they are not what I want to turn them into or what my bias opinion might build up in my head. First of all I see a somewhat healthy argument taking place. The driver was able to vent out his frustrations to the man and the "boss" was able to let the driver know what he had on his mind. Nothing got out of control, even though it seems Kalanick is clearly intoxicated, I believe he handled himself quite well. The driver, to me, is the one who reacted negatively by letting the video get out in open. But now that it is out and after all the negative reaction Kalanick's response seems as if there may be something that came out of this that will result into positive action.
> 
> I think that's pretty awesome that one of our riders could be the CEO because he uses the app/service himself.
> I agree with the idea of lower prices for riders (especially since I use the service myself) to keep the Company in pole position.
> I also believe we should all thank Uber for outlining and presenting a great direction for the future of business and society, something we all . . already know and understand but had not done or seen on this level .... it's called sharing SHARING.
> So we should thank Uber for itself and the whole ride sharing community there is today because we all could have carpooled before Uber but we didn't.


When do we get to share Travis' billions?



steveK2016 said:


> Are you reading the same thing? You are entitled to charge a fare, WHERE *such Fare is calculated based upon a base fare amount plus mileage and/or time amounts as detailed for the applicable Territory ("Fare Calculation").*
> 
> I don't understand how this is confusing some of you. The fare we are entitled to charge is based on a fare calculated by the base fare + miles + time of the the market you drive in.
> 
> That's it. It does not say that Uber is not allowed to charge more, why would it? This is an agreement between Driver and Uber, not Uber and Pax, nor Uber, Pax and Driver. The pax is not a party to this contract.
> 
> 
> You'll be waiting all day because it's not in the contract. It'll never be in the contract. It was never meant to be in the contract.
> 
> The contract is between you and Uber. Not Uber and the Pax, nor Uber, the Pax and you.
> 
> I'm sure you are a great guy with good intentions. I'd like to believe you are not being intentionally obtuse. I get it, you want to make more money. So do I, Uber X pays crap we both can agree to that.
> 
> I don't know you or your history, but you are showing signs of being a worker most, if not all, of your life. That's the problem with Uber, with so much of their work force derived from those in the working class, all of them jumping on the Uber bandwagon without thinking what it really is. You are the CEO, President, CFO and sole employee of "Me, Myself and I Incorporated." You agreed to a contract. If you no longer feel that this contract is in your best interest, you are free to end your contractual relationship with Uber at any time.
> 
> This is nothing new. I ran my own Marketing and Graphic Design company several years ago. I routinely contracted out work that I couldn't do in house. You think I told my contractors what I was charging, much less put it in their contract? They as contractors have nothing to do with my relationship with the customer. I charged my customers an "Upfront Fee" for their project knowing how much I'd be paying my contractors. If my contractor was good and did it faster then expected, my margins increased. If they were terrible and didn't finish at the time I expected them to, then it ate into my margins.
> 
> Does it seem like double dipping? Yes, it does, but you have to remember that Uber has TWO customers: Uber Riders and Uber Drivers. They sell Riders on the product of a quick and affordable means of transportation, at a cost that is presented to them upon submitted "Request an Uber." Uber then sells that lead to a Driver who is using their App. For the privilege of using their app and having access to the leads of people requiring transportation from their massive market share of Riders, you pay Uber a fee for such use of their app.
> 
> If you feel you are paying too much for Uber's leads of riders, you are free to find your own leads! Of course you then no longer receive the benefit of having $1kk in Liability Insurance in Phase 2 and 3, $50k in Phase 1, and $50k of Contingent Collision/Comprehensive in Phase 2 and 3. In other words, you'll have to buy your own commercial insurance and pay any applicable fees or permits for operating an official for hire vehicle.
> 
> The upfront fee scheme does overestimate the trip. If the driver takes a longer route that brings the base fare + miles + time over what was estimated in the upfront fee scheme, then the pax is just charged that and driver gets paid accordingly. Sometimes the difference is negligible, many times there's a distinct higher margin for Uber.
> 
> They still can "get away" with it because it's in the contract man. It's right there in black and white, they tell you what you get paid. They don't tell you what they charge the pax because that has nothing to do with an agreement between Driver and Uber!
> 
> They can profit outside of from the driver, because you the driver are technically a customer of Uber. You pay them a commission for the use of their app. Rider pays a fee for the use of their app. Two different apps, two different users, two different fees.
> 
> It is your responsibility for tax purposes. Right now my company sells through Amazon. We sell a product for, say $15 dollars. Well Amazon processes the credit cards themselves on our behalf, but they charge a fee. Let's say that fee is $2. They collect the $15 and pay us $13. Does that mean we sold the product for $13? No, we sold the product for $15 and when taxes come around, we deduct the $2 Amazon fee as a business expense. Just because we never touched that $2 doesn't mean that $2 isn't our responsibility to claim on our taxes as a business. Amazon will also claim that $2 as income, which is where the taxes will truly be paid since the $2 is removed from my company's liability through the deduction as a business expense.
> 
> This is all common business practices...


According to Uber THEY are not charging the pax, WE are. It's completely different from you and your contractors. They are simply facilitating the transaction. That's their basis for claiming they're not a transportation company.

Otherwise, why not just tell us we get paid (for example) 80 cents per mile, instead of $1 per mile and then paying Uber 20% of that.

If Uber is paying us and the pax are paying Uber then yes, they can do whatever they want at their end. But that's absolutely not what they claim is going on.


----------



## Tripwire

karenftx said:


> Ok. Driver lost me some more. Just because he shelled out an outrageous amount of money for his car he thinks he's better then X or Select drivers? Think again buddy. This is why he is 96k in debt.


While certainly Travis and Uber aren't responsible for this guys vehicle choice, bankruptcy or finances... His point about continued rate cuts is valid and contributed to his financial situation.(speculation, he may just suck with money)

Uber Black drivers aren't "better" drivers and that isn't the point he was trying to convey. Operating a Commercial vehicle is very expensive and the continued rate cuts make the margins even thinner for your Black Operators.

Purchasing a $100k vehicle for Black isn't the wisest investment for a single operator. So culpability also falls on his decision, but the point remains, STOP cutting rates.

Travis argues he has to beat Lyft, that is a strawman argument. Uber dominates already. Why giving up a small market share to the only viable competitor irks him so much is strictly an ego issue at this point.

The race to the pricing basement is an asinine strategy. The fact that Uber upped it's "take" per ride shows rates can increase.

Just add the tip option, stop decreasing rates. Focus on the company's image and outreach Travis, your trying to mico manage over a million drivers.

Big picture, guy, big picture.


----------



## Uberboob

Manotas said:


> Forget the pounding of Kalanishit... just like #deleteuber put a little hurt on Uber, drivers should stop driving and they will feel it even more


I don't think that will work. Too many bored drivers only interested in having a hobby, or an excuse to get out of the house.


----------



## JPthedriver

steveK2016 said:


> All rider ratings are final.


Oh come on! Lol I just got through hearing you bicker about how über re-adjusts the ratings for pax but not drivers. If that's true then what the hell makes you think Ye ole' Kalanick wouldn't be able to do it for himself? Lmao. And where are you getting your end all be all info? I guarantee you Travis can change his rating lmfao. I'm out.


----------



## Dback2004

Bill Collector said:


> What surprises me is the driver invested $90k for the vehicle to drive Uber!





Kalee said:


> Keep in mind the driver said he was one of the old guys, having started in 2010. Rates were so much higher then that a LOT of people were buying premium vehicles because you could literally earn a 6 digit income then.


Knowing everything we know now making an investment of more than $100 into Uber is rather stupid. In 2010, when this driver got started, investing in a new startup with a luxury vehicle and promised high rates, it was still a risk, but not utter stupid like it would be today. I'm guessing the 97K was not just the price of his vehicle but other losses as well. I'd agree, the guy probably isn't the best with money and/or has other issues, but the fact remains that few drivers in 2010 could've predicted today's rates.


----------



## OnTheLoose

Thank you for speaking up for us and saying the things we wish we could. 

Uber has made one terrible decision after another, I'm amazed they manage to stay afloat. With the opportunity to pioneer this industry, I expected so much better from them. 

Since I stopped driving, I only ever ride with Lyft now. I'll gladly pay more and tip if it means happier drivers. 

Uber originally started out as some clean and sleek ridesharing service. Now it's all about cheap prices and volume. I tell everyone they're Walmart of ridesharing while Lyft is Target. I only go to Walmart if absolutely have to. 

Travis, you're a greedy butthole. I'm shocked you weren't in an Uber X but I bet that's because you didn't want to sit in piss stained seats of a 2010 Camry that smells like Sour Diesel with a red solo tip cup


----------



## Dback2004

OnTheLoose said:


> I'm shocked you weren't in an Uber X but I bet that's because you didn't want to sit in piss stained seats of a 2010 Camry that smells like Sour Diesel with a red solo tip cup


Who can afford red solo cups!? Walmart styrofoam - 1000 for $2!


----------



## Kalee

Dback2004 said:


> Who can afford red solo cups!? Walmart styrofoam - 1000 for $2!


Hell yeah. Who cares about the chemical byproducts we ingest from using those made-in-China styrofoam cups. They're only $2.


----------



## Buddywannaride

The bottom line is Uber exploits its drivers. Period. They need a new CEO who can lead growth without exploitation. It's as simple as that.


----------



## UberHammer

Kalee said:


> Travis has fallen into the toilet.
> It's PURE karma. Travis, you have forsaken so many people that signed on to make a living for their families. So many gave up other full time jobs to join what appeared to be a better opportunity than what they had. But after joining, the spiral downwards started and continues to this day. All of those drivers and their families that have suffered under this Orwellian business model. Even it's investors still have no clue just how bad it is. Any driver with a little tenure understands though.
> 
> Remember Travis's pretty Asian girlfriend from about 3 years ago? Such a talented violinist. She saw the light and was gone.
> And now look. He looks like a pimp in the back of an Uber Black with gold diggers abreast.
> 
> He has soaked the world for tens of billions of dollars. He knows things are crumbling around him. He tries to party and do things now to keep his mind off of the inevitable. It's so out of control. He knows there is no recovery ... at least not with him at the helm. And he will never relinquish his power, a narcissist is he.
> 
> He has destroyed so many lives, and many lives destroyed to come - as the house of cards collapses and as big investors come face-to-face with the reality that all has been lost ...
> 
> Sad times to come my friends
> 
> Just my opinion, of course. =)


With so many things in this post, odds were very high that I could find something wrong within.... but I couldn't. Everything said is 100% true. It's all correct. This is far more than just your opinion. It's 100% FACT!!!


----------



## Tripwire

Buddywannaride said:


> The bottom line is Uber exploits its drivers. Period. They need a new CEO who can lead growth without exploitation. It's as simple as that.


You have the option to stop driving at any time. Greedy business practices, unethical recruiting numbers, terrible support, etc...

IMHO "exploiting" isn't a fair term. If more people treated driving like a true contractor, they wouldn't feel so cornered. USE UBER to make as many contacts for side work as possible. Don't drive more than 10min for a ride, irate PAX, nope, I'm not gonna pick you up.

You control your time and use of your vehicle, not Uber.


----------



## UberHammer

karenftx said:


> Ok. Driver lost me some more. Just because he shelled out an outrageous amount of money for his car he thinks he's better then X or Select drivers? Think again buddy. This is why he is 96k in debt.


Pretty obvious that the driver bought an expensive car and commercial insurance to do Uber Black (which at the time was just known as Uber). But then Kalanick created Uber X. While it may be true that prices for Uber Black didn't drop, the problem for Uber's partners prior to the creation of Uber X is that Uber X became their competition. Not only from the aspect of existing Uber app users preferring a cheaper ride, but also from the aspect of the app defaulting to Uber X. The number of Uber Black users went from being 100% of Uber app users to only those willing to pay more for a better ride AND have the knowledge to change the request to Black when requesting it. Add into the problem Uber's lack of advertising their "premium" offering and I can easily see how an Uber Black driver could have gone bankrupt from Kalanick's direction. In Kalanicks defense, I can see why he created Uber X in response to Lyft, but the problem is Kalanick has zero, zilch, nada empathy for what the change did to existing drivers like this one. And that lack of empathy is the entire problem Uber suffers from with Kalanick as CEO. Not only is it lack of empathy for how company changes negative impact drivers, but he is so autistic that he's defensive when faced with the truth. So defensive that he blames the drivers for the problems they have. The problem isn't that the driver thinks he's better than X or Select drivers. The problem is he made a HUGE investment in being a partner with Uber BEFORE X and Select were even idea's on Uber's roadmap. The driver got screwed when the ideas were thought of and became reality. It's not his fault at all.


----------



## steveK2016

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Read the beginning of section 4.1 AGAIN. It says "YOU are entitled to charge a fare...where such fare is calculated..."
> 
> So supposedly WE are charging the fare. Based on local rates...but if there us,a change then we are supposed to be notified per section 4.2. "...amounts that would result in a change in the recommended fare..."
> 
> If WE are the ones charging the pax how is it we don't know what we're charging them and are not being told of the change in fare (fare defined in 4.1 as being charged by US)?
> 
> Uber says
> 
> 1. The driver is charging the fare to the pax.
> 
> 2. The fare is calculated based on local rates.
> 
> 3. Uber can change the fare calculation but must tell us.
> 
> 4. We pay a service fee as a % of the "calculated fare".
> 
> My argument is that they are CLEARLY changing the fare calculation, but are not telling us. Fees aside, if a pax is paying more for a ride than the calculated rate local rates would come to, then Uber has changed its calculation or the rates. We are to pay our % on the calculated fare. That includes a change in rates, and certainly when rates go down they notify us. But they've put them up and not notified us OR paid us accordingly.
> 
> Maybe he went bankrupt and lost his house due to Uber price cuts and loss of business due to over saturation, introduction of Uberx etc.


You are still not understanding the words written on black and white. You are entitled to charge a fare, where that fare is calculated based on base fare + miles + time in your city. That is what you are entitled to. Nothing more. It doesn't say you are entitled to set your own individual rates, it just says you are entitled to charge a fare and they finish that statement off by telling you what that fare is going to be; base fare + miles + time of your city.

*They are not changing the fare calculation*. Regardless of what the pax pays, *you are still getting paid by the fare calculation!* The fare calculation is based on what you are entitled to charge, or in other words, what you are entitled as payment for your services. That fare calculation is based on a specific amount as dictated by the end of that sentence: base fare + miles + time of your city. What the pax is charged has nothing to do with this sentence whatsoever.

Nowhere in that chain of events does it say the pax is charged the fare calculation. Nowhere. NOWHERE. This sentence is about what YOU are entitled to charge aka what you are entitled to be paid. Not what the Pax is being charged.

It's pretty simple but if you are still having a hard time understand simple english, we'll just agree to disagree and move on.



JPthedriver said:


> Oh come on! Lol I just got through hearing you bicker about how über re-adjusts the ratings for pax but not drivers. If that's true then what the hell makes you think Ye ole' Kalanick wouldn't be able to do it for himself? Lmao. And where are you getting your end all be all info? I guarantee you Travis can change his rating lmfao. I'm out.


I still think there's a misunderstanding of what I was joking about. The rating the rider provides is final. It cannot be changed. Whether that rider was Travis giving a 1 or Joe Mama giving a 1, it cannot be changed. Now Driver rating a pax? Absolutely that can be changed, I have no doubt that Uber manipulates Rider ratings, they don't care what a rider's rating is as long as their credit card clears.


----------



## Mizzieman

Sickness


----------



## Buddywannaride

Growth and profits by organic growth and new business - not driver exploitation. It's just an app folks. New apps will come along. Lesson here is don't exploit the worker to make billions more. (Of course, the company is so mismanaged they lose money which is hard to imagine). They need new leadership. Period.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Can the moderator lock this thread, so new drivers can see not how to act on a ride?


----------



## Dback2004

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Can the moderator lock this thread, so new drivers can see not how to act on a ride?


I don't think this is an example of how NOT to act. The driver waited until they reached the destination and the two other pax had exited the vehicle. Then he confronted TK. If TK didn't want to engage he could've said at a minimum "I'm sorry I don't have time to discuss" or offered to speak to him later by giving him a card or something.


----------



## Buddywannaride

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Can the moderator lock this thread, so new drivers can see not how to act on a ride?


What's that supposed to mean ??


----------



## flexian

the problem is Uber cant decide what it wants to be

there is the Uber that takes its existing driver-middleman contracts and "flips" them at a markup to riders

and there is the Uber that wants to passively create a space for drivers and riders to agree to a rate, in which drivers charge riders...and Uber sneakily taking a huge cut for itself

strange that making money both ways (i.e. having it both ways) is so massively unprofitable......someone needs 2 look into this


----------



## Buddywannaride

I can say without a doubt that Lyft is busier than ever. Uber could rescue their business by going all out to make it better for the drivers.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Tripwire said:


> You have the option to stop driving at any time. Greedy business practices, unethical recruiting numbers, terrible support, etc...
> 
> IMHO "exploiting" isn't a fair term. If more people treated driving like a true contractor, they wouldn't feel so cornered. USE UBER to make as many contacts for side work as possible. Don't drive more than 10min for a ride, irate PAX, nope, I'm not gonna pick you up.
> 
> You control your time and use of your vehicle, not Uber.


I hate when people say that! Well what if i wanted to be a quarterback and thats all i wanted to be? I cant cant not athletic enough.

We have to work as its a capitalist world most likely most people hate their jobs. Atleast they not just sitting on ass smokeing pot all day takeing taxes from us working americans.

Every field from what im seeing is hurting only professions that are full of happy comfertable people are if you athlete,politian and CEO.

So ill keep uber so you dont have to pay for me being a lazy stoner


----------



## Karen Stein

No stars for him!

Anyone still have objections to having a good camera?

More seriously, there's a lesson here. There's only so much you can learn from spreadsheets and memos. In any firm, the top brass needs to get out and work at the sharp end of the stick from time to time.

Example: Do you think Uber would have such a convoluted support arrangement if the office folks had to use it for their own communications.


----------



## toyota777

*Fellow partners (drivers)...

If you see Travis making an attempt to get inside your vehicle, lock your doors and cancel him..

Do not forget to click on "no show charge rider!!!*


----------



## EX_

I'm glad this spat happened (for better or worst).

Honestly, I don't think either person handled themselves appropriately, but it puts the vague contractual workings of their business model in the public eye again, along with the company's perceived race to the bottom. I doubt Kalanick's character is any worse than it was before considering the mounting complaints of current drivers, and the blasé nature of concern by Uber themselves. This "partner" incident was only a matter of time, whether it was Kamel or somebody else initiating it.

He may not speak for all of us, but these things had to be said regardless.


----------



## painfreepc

Why does everyone keeps saying the driver invested $97,000, nowhere in the video that he say he invited that much money,

He said he lost $97,000 which is not the same thing as investing..


----------



## Wardell Curry

Uber315 said:


> This is sad how you settle for a price raise OR a 5 percent commission reduction ! Should be both and then some


Why both? My market has the most expensive rates in the country whilebeing one of the most saturated. With this said, I am doing okwith my cheap honda which is easy to maintain. Anything extra I get is gravy.


----------



## painfreepc

Kalee said:


> I was just curious as to why it was disabled on this site by the site administrator.
> 
> Anyway, i have a question that is unrelated to that.
> Wondering who owns this site now?


 well all I got to say is if uber does own this site, all of you guys stupid user names and avatars don't mean Jack - you are not anonymous.

My opinion if you don't know how to use a VPN, TOR and a few other things, 
You are real dumbass if you try to be anonymous guess using a user name..


----------



## UberMazda6

I am disgusted by the attitude of Kalanik. We need to do something. Unionize !


----------



## Dback2004

UberMazda6 said:


> I am disgusted by the attitude of Kalanik. We need to do something. Unionize !


so you can pay even more of your already slim margins to the SEIU or similar to waste money lobbying Washington for more pork?


----------



## Maven

Anyone remember when Travis was considered cool and a progressive visionary? It was only about a year ago that he was even invited to do a TED talk. UberPool was touted as a way to reduce pollution, costs and carbon footprint along the way. How times change 

https://www.ted.com/talks/travis_kalanick_uber_s_plan_to_get_more_people_into_fewer_cars


----------



## Jermin8r89

Maven said:


> Anyone remember when Travis was considered cool and a progressive visionary? It was only about a year ago that he was even invited to do a TED talk. UberPool was touted as a way to reduce pollution, costs and carbon footprint along the way. How times change
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/travis_kalanick_uber_s_plan_to_get_more_people_into_fewer_cars


So if people are killing the earth then why not accept depopulation?


----------



## goon70056

UberMazda6 said:


> I am disgusted by the attitude of Kalanik. We need to do something. Unionize !


Unionize so you can get screwed coming and going? No thanks. Unions are only good for crappy workers that SHOULD be fired.


----------



## Cocobird

BurgerTiime said:


> Pointless discussing this with you. 100% or should I say 50%? "Contractor" lol


He's actually correct, you get 100% of the fare, but out of that fare Uber charges you 20-28% depending on your contract. Uber also charges the the rider a "Booking fee".

So your earnings may end up being 375 for the week, you actually made 500 with 125 of that being a business expense (Uber's cut) On your 1099, your earnings will reflect the entire amount of fares.


----------



## Adieu

painfreepc said:


> Why does everyone keeps saying the driver invested $97,000, nowhere in the video that he say he invited that much money,
> 
> He said he lost $97,000 which is not the same thing as investing..


How else do you lose 97k???


----------



## Tripwire

Jermin8r89 said:


> I hate when people say that! Well what if i wanted to be a quarterback and thats all i wanted to be? I cant cant not athletic enough.
> 
> We have to work as its a capitalist world most likely most people hate their jobs. Atleast they not just sitting on ass smokeing pot all day takeing taxes from us working americans.
> 
> Every field from what im seeing is hurting only professions that are full of happy comfertable people are if you athlete,politian and CEO.
> 
> So ill keep uber so you dont have to pay for me being a lazy stoner


Tebow, is that you?

Honestly, the lazy stoner sponging off the Gubmint' and taking tax money is a tired take bruh.

I know many people that aren't CEOs, athletes, or politicians that are very happy and well off. Find something you are great at, do it better, consistently, than 60% of your competition and you can make bank.

If you want to truly be free and make serious money, own your own business. Delivering toilet paper, washing windows, doesn't matter the profession. Your business your rules.


----------



## Trebor

luckytown said:


> I wonder if Uber will still go public this year......


Travis knows he will have to resign which is why he is probably so bitter.


----------



## UberHammer

Adieu said:


> How else do you lose 97k???


Uber Black requires the driver to have their own commercial insurance. That alone can run $10K a year, above and beyond the cost of the car and interest on the loan. It's easy to spend $97K being Uber black in a few years.


----------



## DocT

Adieu said:


> How else do you lose 97k???


Kamel probably purchased a new $97,000 "black" car for UberBlack. Fell behind on payments due to the annual fare reduction, and so forth the domino effect.


----------



## MissLucy

UberHammer said:


> Turn on CBS evening news. Showed a preview of the video and went to commercial. Going to cover the story here in a couple minutes.
> 
> Thank you CBS for showing millions of Americans what a POS Travis KalaDICK is!!!!


I agree hammer.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Tripwire said:


> Tebow, is that you?
> 
> Honestly, the lazy stoner sponging off the Gubmint' and taking tax money is a tired take bruh.
> 
> I know many people that aren't CEOs, athletes, or politicians that are very happy and well off. Find something you are great at, do it better, consistently, than 60% of your competition and you can make bank.
> 
> If you want to truly be free and make serious money, own your own business. Delivering toilet paper, washing windows, doesn't matter the profession. Your business your rules.


I wouldnt mind starting to grow cannabis. Gotta wait for 2018. I think everyone will go into that pretty soon in state of ma. The only thing is that i see everything is getting centrallized. Theres a reason why united states is near bottom of bucket when it comes to "start up companies". Regulations
Taxes and
Centrialization.

Its to the point is it better being an employer saveing up takeing conservity approach or take high risk for high reward? You hear about mom and pop companies going down all the time. I dont got a rich family to help me just in case for emergencies


----------



## Fishchris

Geeez, I would sure love to give this A$$hole a ride ! Granted, it would be best if I had a heads up, so I could prepare a long list of BS points about driving for Uber. 

Mostly just that however the payments are worked out, we should make at least $10 an hour "after" vehicle depreciation, gas, general upkeep, etc..... so what would this be.... $15 or $17 an hour ?

And get the glitches in the app straight.... and don't penalize us for customer cancellations..... and pay us more to sit and wait on pax.... before and during a trip..... Again, I could go on and on, but just for starters.....


----------



## Sickofhumams

ReporterWP said:


> Hi all, my name is Steven Overly and I am a reporter with The Washington Post. Sorry to be an interloper here. I am looking to speak with Uber drivers about their response to the altercation between CEO Travis Kalanick and a driver over fare prices. If you would be willing to speak with me, please drop me an email at steven [dot] overly [at] wash post [dot] cm. Thanks in advance for your help.


You should also note that drivers were NEVER sent apology for his actions. That email was only sent out to internal Uber employees


----------



## DocT

Sickofhumams said:


> You should also note that drivers were NEVER sent apology for his actions. That email was only sent out to internal Uber employees


Did you forget? TK doesn't care about drivers.


----------



## gsneaker350

Tony73 said:


> The guy must have an enormous pressure and things are obviously getting too big to handle. The chick mentions it's his bday I think. Last thing I want is a pissed off driver *****ing at me after a good night which probably aren't frequent. So yeah the little time you get off you still hearing about work. It frustrates anybody.





painfreepc said:


> well all I got to say is if uber does own this site, all of you guys stupid user names and avatars don't mean Jack - you are not anonymous.
> 
> My opinion if you don't know how to use a VPN, TOR and a few other things,
> You are real dumbass if you try to be anonymous guess using a user name..


uber might not like to admit it but they need drivers in the meantime. Theycan't go chasing around every driver that said something bout them.


----------



## Sickofhumams

DocT said:


> Did you forget? TK doesn't care about drivers.


I know that, but do yourself a favor and READ who I was responding to. Ugh. The dumb.


----------



## Wedgey

DocT said:


> Did you forget? TK doesn't care about drivers.


And here I thought he did all this time.



Sickofhumams said:


> I know that, but do yourself a favor and READ who I was responding to. Ugh. The dumb.


There, there!


----------



## Tim Little

Hope that this helps us secure better pay for us that drive.


----------



## Kalee

Buddywannaride said:


> What's that supposed to mean ??


That would mean that Uber Corporate doesn't like what's being said in this thread. They're feeling quite fragile these days.


----------



## UberHammer

Kalee said:


> That would mean that Uber Corporate doesn't like what's being said in this thread. They're feeling quite fragile right now.


Awwwww.... poor babies.

#### 'EM!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

UberHammer said:


> Awwwww.... poor babies.
> 
> #### 'EM!


I wonder why they would even care. I thought they didn't view this site.


----------



## CoolAnt

Look at the way Travis spreads his legs out in a way to exert his dominance. He's like "I started Uber, I own these b***ches and this ant driver would have to drive 80 years to earn what i spent on coke this month"


----------



## roadman

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


I hope Travis enjoys the bad press.


----------



## LA Cabbie

roadman said:


> I hope Travis enjoys the bad press.


Bad press means ZERO for Uber. Their apps are still some of the most popular downloads for Apple and Android. The only way bad press can affect Uber is if the drivers are murderers, rapists, or thieves, en masse.

Funny that only those who can bring down Uber never realize the power they have.


----------



## Kalee

LA Cabbie said:


> Bad press means ZERO for Uber. Their apps are still some of the most popular downloads for Apple and Android. The only way bad press can affect Uber is if the drivers are murderers, rapists, or thieves, en masse.
> 
> Funny that only those who can bring down Uber never realize the power they have.


Those that you describe (rapists, thieves, en masse) aren't the drivers. These are the nasty's working on the _INSIDE_. And that is precisely why they are imploding.


----------



## tohunt4me

Kalee said:


> Keep in mind the driver said he was one of the old guys, having started in 2010. Rates were so much higher then that a LOT of people were buying premium vehicles because you could literally earn a 6 digit income then.


I would have bought premium,or XL Hybrid by now if RATES hadn't cut 4 times !
Now I'm just trying to hang on to what I have while stacking up miles for pennies.



LA Cabbie said:


> Bad press means ZERO for Uber. Their apps are still some of the most popular downloads for Apple and Android. The only way bad press can affect Uber is if the drivers are murderers, rapists, or thieves, en masse.
> 
> Funny that only those who can bring down Uber never realize the power they have.


That's all Uber will have left available to them because of rate cuts !



UberHammer said:


> Awwwww.... poor babies.
> 
> #### 'EM!


If Corporate acted decent,nice things WOULD be said about them.



Tim Little said:


> Hope that this helps us secure better pay for us that drive.


It won't.
They will take more away from drivers to make up for the losses that Corporate caused ALL OF US.


----------



## CoolAnt

The good thing about this story is that finally Uber driver income has become a mainstream news story because too many riders think we are making 'good money'.


----------



## Kalee

tohunt4me said:


> I would have bought premium,or XL Hybrid by now if RATES hadn't cut 4 times !
> Now I'm just trying to hang on to what I have while stacking up miles for pennies.
> 
> If you have a computer and you have a little customer service experience, send your car on vacation and get a work at home job with one of numerous companies that have this available. Amazon is hiring loads of people this year for this work. $10 an hour and zero mile on your car. Work right there at home. I know 10 bux isn't a lot, but when you're not paying the business expenses of Ubering, you're probably better off.
> 
> And hell, you could still do Uber part time.


----------



## Sickofhumams

CoolAnt said:


> The good thing about this story is that finally Uber driver income has become a mainstream news story because too many riders think we are making 'good money'.


True, but they will still continue to play dumb and tell us "I thought the tip was included "


----------



## BoboBig

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


You should edit the video in your post to one that is working again if you can thanks we need to expose this maybe Travis will raise the rates and add a tip feature that ****.



ABC123DEF said:


> Hopefully, this puts Big Foober a little closer to closing up shop forever.


Uber is not going anywhere and I'm sure most of us on this forum don't want that to happen..it's a ok job they need to compensate us for what we are worth and the work we do...



Kalee said:


> Those that you describe (rapists, thieves, en masse) aren't the drivers. These are the nasty's working on the _INSIDE_. And that is precisely why they are imploding.


Most drivers are decent people man!!!!


----------



## BurgerTiime

Guy reviews video and here is his opinion, LOL!




"I wanna buy this driver a drink"
Watch to the end


----------



## elelegido

What's up with the Bee Gees white suit that Kalanick's sporting...

Ooh ooh ooh ooh Stayin' Alive. Just.


----------



## Manotas

Sickofhumams said:


> You should also note that drivers were NEVER sent apology for his actions. That email was only sent out to internal Uber employees


but according to the news he made a "public apology" ... bulshhhhht


----------



## Jermin8r89

Sickofhumams said:


> True, but they will still continue to play dumb and tell us "I thought the tip was included "


After doing this job for almost 2 yrs your name on here is perfect "sickofhumams" i like it



BurgerTiime said:


> Guy reviews video and here is his opinion, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wanna buy this driver a drink"
> Watch to the end


That awsome! Haha.
You know lyft aint perfect either but they are whole lot better. This makes me wana be lyft excluseivly alot more


----------



## Shangsta

uberdriverfornow said:


> Wrong. We get 75-80% of the total fare based on mileage minus the booking fee Aka Uber Tip. If there is anything more than that then that means Uber made a rate increase, which means Uber needs to recalculate the fare and give us more money. Case Closed.


Saying case closed doesn't mean you won the argument lol. This isn't fifth grade


----------



## AichBeeUber

Typical startup CEO d0ushbag spending too much time at TED talks and Burning Man and not enough time minding the store.

Instead of damage control, TK should be spending more time chatting with drivers like Kamel, as well as customers. When a hashtag to delete your app goes viral, your firm is in a freefall.


----------



## Noneya damn business

Nice said:


> Him loosing is just like saying Vegas is loosing after a slot machine finally pays out after not hitting for twenty years


That makes no sense. They have been losing for years. Just because uber has a valuation of 70 billion doesn't mean they made that much. Come on you are smarter than this!


----------



## Nice

Noneya damn business said:


> That makes no sense. They have been losing for years. Just because uber has a valuation of 70 billion doesn't mean they made that much. Come on you are smarter than this!


If I make 100 million off a damn rideshare app and the next year business is slow and I make 50 million. I've lost nothing. The liability is all on us drivers. I know your smart enuff to know this Man


----------



## Noneya damn business

Nice said:


> If I make 100 million off a damn rideshare app and the next year business is slow and I make 50 million. I've lost nothing. The liability is all on us drivers. I know your smart enuff to know this Man


Haha. You know nothing about business. They didn't make shit. It's investor money. All that they have made they have lost. Investments are different. Business 100. Before 101. Get a clue


----------



## Nice

Noneya damn business said:


> Haha. You know nothing about business. They didn't make shit. It's investor money. All that they have made they have lost. Investments are different. Business 100. Before 101. Get a clue


So I guess you have a masters degree driving for uber and they like you so much they have let you look at their books. Lol. Hmmmmm


----------



## UberHammer

Nice said:


> If I make 100 million off a damn rideshare app and the next year business is slow and I make 50 million. I've lost nothing. The liability is all on us drivers. I know your smart enuff to know this Man


There's a difference between revenue and profit. Uber has a ton of expenses. Advertising, driver referrals, and most importantly a shitload of legal fees from all the lawsuits they are fighting.... No one in their right mind believes Uber has turned a profit yet. And some stories claim it's losing a lot.


----------



## Noneya damn business

Nice said:


> So I guess you have a masters degree driving for uber and they like you so much they have let you look at their books. Lol. Hmmmmm


Yes I'm educated. But no masters is needed. And the books have been leaked for the past 2 years. No profits. Get a clue and do research before you start blabbering nonsense.


----------



## Ubereater

I am quite surprised that TK moves around without a bodyguard !

Considering how many "dirty smelly" cabbies around the world would be happy to see him dead....And add to that his own army of angry, demoralised, underpaid soldiers turning against him


----------



## AichBeeUber

UberHammer said:


> There's a difference between revenue and profit. Uber has a ton of expenses. Advertising, driver referrals, and most importantly a shitload of legal fees from all the lawsuits they are fighting.... No one in their right mind believes Uber has turned a profit yet. And some stories claim it's losing a lot.


Yes and no.

Snap just went out at 5-8x REVENUE, not profit. Management doesnt have to realize positive cash flow to get a good valuation for their IPO. All they need to demonstrate is a growing base of average daily users and travis will get a nice boost to his balance sheet.

However, with the app deletions, and bad press, Mr. T probably could have tipped the driver about $10MM, kept him equiet and it would have been EV+


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Ubereater said:


> I am quite surprised that TK moves around without a bodyguard !
> 
> Considering how many "dirty smelly" cabbies around the world would be happy to see him dead....And add to that his own army of angry, demoralised, underpaid soldiers turning against him


These Drivers are mad at him but keep driving? Why..To show your hate just leave the job and get a real job..
Stop winning like a school girl


----------



## karenftx

Tripwire said:


> While certainly Travis and Uber aren't responsible for this guys vehicle choice, bankruptcy or finances... His point about continued rate cuts is valid and contributed to his financial situation.(speculation, he may just suck with money)
> 
> Uber Black drivers aren't "better" drivers and that isn't the point he was trying to convey. Operating a Commercial vehicle is very expensive and the continued rate cuts make the margins even thinner for your Black Operators.
> 
> Purchasing a $100k vehicle for Black isn't the wisest investment for a single operator. So culpability also falls on his decision, but the point remains, STOP cutting rates.
> 
> Travis argues he has to beat Lyft, that is a strawman argument. Uber dominates already. Why giving up a small market share to the only viable competitor irks him so much is strictly an ego issue at this point.
> 
> The race to the pricing basement is an asinine strategy. The fact that Uber upped it's "take" per ride shows rates can increase.
> 
> Just add the tip option, stop decreasing rates. Focus on the company's image and outreach Travis, your trying to mico manage over a million drivers.
> 
> Big picture, guy, big picture.


Travis is right though. Black didn't cut rates. In fact, someone mentioned THEIR rates went up.

In the interview, the poor baby is worried about all us lowly X and XL and Select drivers taking up all his precious passengers. You know what? Too bad. YOU shelled out more then a years rent for me for a fancy car and insurance 17 years ago in an unknown startup. Think about that--the driver has been doing this 17 years!

I'll use a scenario. I received in the mail an invitation to one of those get rich quick real estate seminars. Now, if I went there all the talk would be on how much money I would make, how wealthy I would get, how easy it is. I however, tore the invite up because I'm not stupid enough to go to this talk and pay who knows how much on a kit or video or whatever on a promise I would be the next Bill Gates.

And people who want Uber to go under, just crawl under a rock and die. This is MY livelihood (also, don't say get another job. I am over 50. YOU try it. ) I am making a living doing it. It's not on me if you are not. As so many say, quit and get a "real job". Ugh. I will tell you one thing though. If in a "real job" I argued like this with the CEO I would be fired real quick. Instead Mr. Bankrupt is a hero? Ha.


----------



## Drive777

karenftx said:


> And people who want Uber to go under, just crawl under a rock and die. This is MY livelihood (also, don't say get another job. I am over 50. YOU try it. ) I am making a living doing it. It's not on me if you are not. As so many say, quit and get a "real job". Ugh. I will tell you one thing though. If in a "real job" I argued like this with the CEO I would be fired real quick. Instead Mr. Bankrupt is a hero? Ha.


You do realize that Travis' stated intention is to get rid of drivers entirely because they (you) are a burden to Uber's objectives? Perhaps the driver in the video should have brought up what Travis said about getting rid of the "dude in the front seat."

It is Travis who wants to bring down the price of taking an Uber so that it's much cheaper than it already is -- less than what it costs to own/drive a car.


----------



## karenftx

Then he should have brought up driverless cars. Instead, he concentrated on his losing money due to investing in a startup. As I mentioned, the conversation didn't start getting heated until the driver raised his voice to complain about him being bankrupt and it being Uber's fault.


----------



## NC252

SafeT said:


> Once the IRS figure out the Fuber IRS scam they won't be able to do legal business. It is not sustainable if it is legal. You can't have a millions of drivers running around paying no taxes per mile and fuber not paying any either because they put it all on driver expenses.


Uber is a Zionist own company... There are no rules for Zionist.....look at how many rules Uber breaks just by existing...... They say they're not a taxi service, when they are the biggest taxi service in the world.....they say we are independent contractors.... But we have no say in how much we charge....Travis apologized to his staff for this video, because his staff is Zionist also....notice he didn't apologize to the driver....because in Travis mind the guy and all non Zionist aren't even human...so they can do anything to a non Zionist and never apologize.,.. These are some very sick people....


----------



## flexian

Uber will never "go under."

worst case scenario they break it up and sell it in chunks to one of their competitors, like what happened in china.

of course, who knows what that will spell for driver wages.....but oddly enough that doesnt appear to be a consideration for quite a few drivers out there.....


----------



## KekeLo

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


That what something else. LMAO



luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


GO DRIVER


----------



## KenJ

karenftx said:


> ...As I mentioned, the conversation didn't start getting heated until the driver raised his voice to complain about him being bankrupt and it being Uber's fault.


Have you considered how you'd behave if you'd experienced all that driver had, including the bankruptcy? Have you read the responses of many other drivers on how they'd have acted if they were to have an encounter with the CEO? Considering the driver's his situation, he rather did very good in his character.



karenftx said:


> ... This is MY livelihood (also, don't say get another job. I am over 50. YOU try it. ) I am making a living doing it. It's not on me if you are not...


I wonder if you'd say the same at some point in the future when you have to repair a string of issues with your vehicle?

Do you know the Direct Cost you'd incur per mile on your vehicle and your time's worth per minute for driving? And then sum these up and compare it against the net income you get for a trip?

It's just pitty that not many people do the Math. Educate yourself by following this link, https://uberpeople.net/posts/2113508


----------



## riChElwAy

driver loses $97,000 . . Travis loses $3 billion . . 
#Winning


----------



## u-Boat

Geno71 said:


> Who the f... makes a 100K investment to be an Uber driver? Or there are some people that are trying to run a limo business using Uber's platform with a fleet of cars and drivers, but I don't believe Uber was designed or ever presented as a service for that kind of business.


Actually in the beginning uBer rolled out as a "high end" car service. Remember the black and white ads? "Your own private driver"? I had a Black Suburban with leather, rates were $4 per mile and .60 cents per minute. Minimum fare was $35. It was VERY high end.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Good for Travis..He is helping a lot of people with no jobs..At least you can stay a live until you find work..they should be kissing his ass.
Travis can i have 1 million dollars?


----------



## UberHammer

karenftx said:


> Travis is right though. Black didn't cut rates. In fact, someone mentioned THEIR rates went up.
> 
> In the interview, the poor baby is worried about all us lowly X and XL and Select drivers taking up all his precious passengers. You know what? Too bad. YOU shelled out more then a years rent for me for a fancy car and insurance 17 years ago in an unknown startup. Think about that--the driver has been doing this 17 years!
> 
> I'll use a scenario. I received in the mail an invitation to one of those get rich quick real estate seminars. Now, if I went there all the talk would be on how much money I would make, how wealthy I would get, how easy it is. I however, tore the invite up because I'm not stupid enough to go to this talk and pay who knows how much on a kit or video or whatever on a promise I would be the next Bill Gates.
> 
> And people who want Uber to go under, just crawl under a rock and die. This is MY livelihood (also, don't say get another job. I am over 50. YOU try it. ) I am making a living doing it. It's not on me if you are not. As so many say, quit and get a "real job". Ugh. I will tell you one thing though. If in a "real job" I argued like this with the CEO I would be fired real quick. Instead Mr. Bankrupt is a hero? Ha.


Your scenario makes no sense. As you point out, this driver has been in the industry for 17 years, so this isn't a guy who heard of Uber, thought he would get rich quick and dove right in only to lose his shirt. He was making a living driving people around BEFORE Uber was even invented. When Uber was invented and was just black cars, again this wasn't a get rich quick scheme. The original idea of Uber was to use existing black car companies, and the app would just provide them more leads than they already have. It wasn't until Kalanick changed the direction of Uber to invent Uber X and focus on it that the industry was no longer an industry where a person can earn a living. Now if you aren't just doing Uber on the side as some supplemental income, you're doing it wrong. The only way Kalanick could beat Lyft was to make it impossible for drivers to earn a living. Yes, he successfully beat Lyft, but the end does not justify the means. Kalanick in his autistic mind thinks he's justified because he won. Thus he fails to recognize how a guy who was earning a living eight years before Uber was invented is now unable to earn a living because of what Kalanick did. If he can't see it when one is right in front of his face, then he can't understand how thousands of drivers who were making a living prior to his endeavor are now screwed because of him too.


----------



## BoboBig

Noneya damn business said:


> Yes I'm educated. But no masters is needed. And the books have been leaked for the past 2 years. No profits. Get a clue and do research before you start blabbering nonsense.


All new companies usually try to report no profit for the first few years Uber is just stretching it I think, but believe me Uber is Making Money!

Kamel should join this website and could also probably start a good protest that would get the attention it deserves..


----------



## UberHammer

BoboBig said:


> All new companies usually try to report no profit for the first few years Uber is just stretching it I think, but believe me Uber is Making Money!


True. But there really is no new company in history that has the legal expenses Uber has, given their business model is to change the law, or ignore it all together if they can't change it. The money they make is just funneled to their lawyers. As is a lot of the investors' money. With the CEO corrupting the image of the brand they've worked so hard to build, they may never reach a day where all that money making turns into real profit. If that is going to happen, they'll need a new CEO to make it happen. Unfortunately the company is structured such that Kalanick can't be removed. He can only resign voluntarily.


----------



## Noneya damn business

BoboBig said:


> All new companies usually try to report no profit for the first few years Uber is just stretching it I think, but believe me Uber is Making Money!
> 
> Kamel should join this website and could also probably start a good protest that would get the attention it deserves..


Sorry. I can't I've actually looked into this. They are losing money hand over fist. It's a ponzi scam they are trying to keep going until automated cars come around. They don't unDerstand they still need to hire security for those vehicles. Because if one day they suddenly say no more drivers. Autonomous only. Then they will have a bunch of cars people are gonna piss in. Shit in. Throw up in. Do graffiti and car up the seats. And that's just the riders. In Ubers mind we are only taking good people on trips. They don't know it's a lot of prostitution,drug dealers,strippers,drunk,homeless. Those cars will be so nasty no one will ever get in them. And I think when they first come out drivers will be destroying them. I know if I'm waiting for a ride and I see one drive by I'd gladly stand in front of it to make it stop and kindly slash the tires. Imagine the traffic when they have 1000 cars in sf on flat. Damn this may actually be fun! And can you imagine their insurance cost for all those ducked up cars. Lol. In the bay area alone they would need 10's of thousands of cars to sustain the demand. Then how will these cars fill themselves up when they are running low with a passager in the car. They will have to have huge areas to store those cars as well. I doubt sf would just let these things Rome the streets making traffic. If they park how are they going to feed the meter? There is no space in the bay area as it is. Where are they going to put this facility to care for all these cars? People act like it's going to happen tomorrow. In my eyes Uber will be long gone before it's fully implemented. Knowing how bad they **** People I'd get in an autonomous cars just to **** it up and get a Lil payback. They have big issues to come if they don't fix their issues with drivers in my eyes.


----------



## Slim Pete

BurgerTiime said:


> You completely miss the mark. These drivers (UberBlack) were sold beach front property but ended up with a moat. Uber didn't have the lower choice UberX when they launched.
> Drivers were making enough money to justify pulling the trigger on buying a new car, where encouraged to upgrade to a newer model and offered incentives with GM.
> Uber dangled the carrot furthermore by gouging customers with surge and limiting drivers on the road.
> Uber worked with event coordinators and provided codes to encourage the use of thier Black service.
> Keep in mind drivers had to make insane payments and were locked into new 5-7 year loans. No problem according to Uber. And for a while it wasn't a problem.
> Then uber introduced UberX and promoted the hell out of it. They stopped promoting Black and even changed their website from a suited driver in a Mercedes to some old guy in a Pruis.
> Uber eventually pulled the rug under them.
> Then uber changed the type of vehicles allowed and advertised false earnings potential with ads. This caused an influx of new drivers thus oversaturated the market.
> Then current divers were offered incentives to have friends and family drive with bonuses. Some cities offers $5k!
> This caused Uber Black requests to plummet!
> 
> ***Now let me put this into perspective:
> -Let's say you own a new bar with patio.
> -You advertise an interesting business model that attracts talented bartenders. But that's okay because you don't pay them hourly. You call them "freelance mixologist" and pay them a percentage sales.
> -To qualify as a freelance mixologist you spend $50k for a license (Uberbalck luxury sedan).
> -Business booms!
> -New problem; they complain they are not being served quick enough so you hire new mixologists.
> -then you need to serve more customers so you put a bartender outside but offer cheaper drinks outside to pull the crowed outside and prevent overcrowding.
> -This creates conflict and confusion.
> -Then customers complain overcrowding and wait times are too long.
> -new bar opens up across the street (LYFT)
> -Customers leave for quicker service.
> -To bring customers back you hire a lot more bartenders, err hmm "freelance mixologist"and cut wait time to ZERO minutes.
> -Customers flock back and business is back!
> -To keep your wait times low you hire, ER humm, "partner" with 100 more freelance mixologists.
> -There's now one mixologist for every three customers.
> -There not enough business for each mixologist and they begin to leave. (The talent that got your bar popular and busy, quit!)
> -The mixologists call foul and are stuck with $50k licenses they no longer afford and many file for bankruptcy.
> -Quality of services takes a nose dive.
> -The turnover rate is astronomical!
> -You have over saturated the bar where it makes no sense for any mixologist to justify their time and license.
> -you're then forced to bring the cheap service outside in.
> -you charge less for drinks to keep customers satisfied enough to keep coming back.
> -The quality of mixologist are junk and quality customers begin leave.
> -now it's winter and business is slow so you lower prices AGAIN!
> -Your prices are so low, homeless people can buy drinks.
> -You make less money and quality becomes SHIT!
> -quality customers can't stake the atmosphe and leave!!!
> -in order to TRY and turn a profit you raise you percentage take and lower drink prices to keep customers from leaving cause your service has become such garbage.
> 
> Now your stuck with a nice looking bar that serves crack-heads with mental problems.
> -now your customers fight with stressed/low paying mixologist.
> -The only reason some mixologist stick around is so they don't ruin their credit and file for bankruptcy.
> They have no choice. This type of niche is very limited and they are in a downward spiral.
> 
> *No new freelance mixologist apply for licenses.
> (No drivers will buy news cars for uber)
> 
> "To hell with mixologist!" you say, I'll get robot bartenders!!


How much time you spent typing that? You could have given a few rides and made some money that way.


----------



## UberHammer

Slim Pete said:


> How much time you spent typing that? You could have given a few rides and made some money that way.


What he typed was more valuable than any fare. Travis Kalanick, and his disciples, need to hear about the damage he has caused. He, and his disciples, are in such deep denial, they go to ridiculous lengths to avoid admitting the truth. While it's true that he had to do it to beat Lyft, the end does not justify the means. No driver who has had his life turned upside down gives a crap that he beat Lyft. I might actually find an ounce of respect for him if he could find the balls to say, "you know, I did have to hurt a lot of people, but being richer was more important to me than they were".


----------



## BurgerTiime

Slim Pete said:


> How much time you spent typing that? You could have given a few rides and made some money that way.


There's no benefit in mocking me. I'm making the analogy due to some people on this forum just don't understand.
It's not that simple to leave Uber as a professional limo driver to simply find steady work to supplement. 
Some drivers quit the taxi biz to buy luxury sedans. Some upgraded and some bought new when Uber said all sedans must be black and they had a different color. 
Drivers did what Uber said in order to stay revenant and in the game. 
They followed Uber off the cliff and that was suicide.


----------



## Certain Judgment

Travis Kalanick is the greatest Silicon Valley ******bag of our time, but, unfortunately, he is one of a legion.

All these millenial/young gen X'r yuppies want to get rich quick with their tech startups while creating nothing of substance, doing minimal work, and stepping on everyone else in the process. I see lots of little Kalanicks in all the offices of these startups I deliver to with Postmates. They "work" in renovated spaces that were previously factories that long ago fell victim to NAFTA outsourcing to Mexico, adorned with foosball tables, ping pong tables, long tables with a bunch of AC outlets for laptops on them, and a LOT of couches. Nowhere is there a real desk or an actual product to be found in them, though.

At least, as a driver, I have the satisfaction of knowing I am the one with a real job, rather than just the electronic middle-man for an industry that doesn't need one, like all these useless delivery subscription service startups for people too lazy to drag their rear ends off the couch to go to their next door supermarket.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

CoolAnt said:


> By pitching a plan for future profitability. There are also mom and dad investors who will buy based on the brand name alone.


So if we accept a 70 billion dollar valuation, and assume there are 1 million drivers (have no clue what the number is), that's $70,000 of value per driver. How does that make ANY sense? How do you ever get to where there's enough profit to have that sort of valuation?


----------



## Oscar Levant

Slim Pete said:


> How much time you spent typing that? You could have given a few rides and made some money that way.


I appreciate what BurgerTime wrote, it was illuminating. There's a lot of laziness in the world, so when communicating, take the time to illustrate/articulate your point. Well articulated communication lifts, educates. Doing this is time well spent. Not all activity of value should be spent on earning nickels.

And you trivialize it? Shame on you.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> So if we accept a 70 billion dollar valuation, and assume there are 1 million drivers (have no clue what the number is), that's $70,000 of value per driver. How does that make ANY sense? How do you ever get to where there's enough profit to have that sort of valuation?


Valuations are meaningless. It's just media hype. I could declare that X work of art in my house is worth one billion, but if no one is willing to pay me one billion, it's not worth that much. Uber is only worth what someone will be willing to pay for it. I'm not sure anyone would buy it, in its current condition. It's probably worth nothing. Of what value is losing 2 billion per year? Why go through all the trouble and headache of running a world wide company to lose that kind of money? If you want to lose that kind of money, just buy a bunch of big buildings and hire someone to demolish them, put up crappy motel 6s on them ,and sell them for 2 billion less, write off the loss. This would be much less of a headache to do something like that, that is, if you are bound and determined to lose that kind of money for the purpose of a write off. If Travis actually wants Uber to be worth something, he'd better get cracking, it's leaking money like a sinking ship is taking on water.


----------



## flexian

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So if we accept a 70 billion dollar valuation, and assume there are 1 million drivers (have no clue what the number is), that's $70,000 of value per driver. How does that make ANY sense? How do you ever get to where there's enough profit to have that sort of valuation?


valuation isnt based on profit, its based on how much somebody is willing to pay for a % of the company

so if someone pays $2 billion for ~2.85% of the company, then that would be the 70 billion dollar valuation

once/if Uber goes public, however, then we will know the true valuation, but its a private company right now so its all made up

basically they have $11 billion in the bank, so assuming nothing else changes they have just a few more years to make their cars driverless and make a profit by eliminating the 40% subsidy of every ride


----------



## Polomarko

The problem is that Travis K. and others change industry on a manipulative way and left thousand hard working American with no livable income.


----------



## CoolAnt

flexian said:


> 40% subsidy of every ride


How are they subsidising rides by 40%?
The driver pays for all expenses and Uber provides only an app and some payment mechanism. If they can't make money from collecting over 20% of total fares then they are doing something wrong.


----------



## Nuke

Travis is a biggest con man. He learned how to con people when he was doing door to door sales. Now he is using the same con skills to deceive everyone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

flexian said:


> valuation isnt based on profit, its based on how much somebody is willing to pay for a % of the company
> 
> so if someone pays $2 billion for ~2.85% of the company, then that would be the 70 billion dollar valuation
> 
> once/if Uber goes public, however, then we will know the true valuation, but its a private company right now so its all made up
> 
> basically they have $11 billion in the bank, so assuming nothing else changes they have just a few more years to make their cars driverless and make a profit by eliminating the 40% subsidy of every ride


I understand that, but I would argue that only an idiot would think that 2 billion for less than 3% of a company losing billions with no end in sight makes sense.

My point is that the drivers aren't making anywhere near enough to think it can make money anytime soon. If the prices were raised there WILL be less pax because the person getting an uber to work at Walmart will go back to the bus, or walk or bike, or buy a $1000 car like they used to.

They've spoilt the pax who were willing to pay higher prices, and those who never would will NEVER bring them any profit.

If they raised the price, stopped paying for onboarding, other incentives, they could turn a profit but they won't have the ride volume. I see no scenario where they're worth that valuation.

As far as the driverless cars, they'll run out of money before that comes along, EVEN if it could be profitable, which I doubt. The investors are clearly getting antsy.


----------



## karenftx

KenJ said:


> Have you considered how you'd behave if you'd experienced all that driver had, including the bankruptcy? Have you read the responses of many other drivers on how they'd have acted if they were to have an encounter with the CEO? Considering the driver's his situation, he rather did very good in his character.
> 
> I wonder if you'd say the same at some point in the future when you have to repair a string of issues with your vehicle?
> 
> Do you know the Direct Cost you'd incur per mile on your vehicle and your time's worth per minute for driving? And then sum these up and compare it against the net income you get for a trip?
> 
> It's just pitty that not many people do the Math. Educate yourself by following this link, https://uberpeople.net/posts/2113508


And do you know I drive one of the best brands on the market in reliability. Also, I have had it to a mechanic and they said it looks great. I also started using synthetic oil to prolong the engine life.

Also, I am paying my bills and have enough left over to spare. As I say, maybe it doesn't work out for YOU but you are not everyone.



UberHammer said:


> Your scenario makes no sense. As you point out, this driver has been in the industry for 17 years, so this isn't a guy who heard of Uber, thought he would get rich quick and dove right in only to lose his shirt. He was making a living driving people around BEFORE Uber was even invented. When Uber was invented and was just black cars, again this wasn't a get rich quick scheme. The original idea of Uber was to use existing black car companies, and the app would just provide them more leads than they already have. It wasn't until Kalanick changed the direction of Uber to invent Uber X and focus on it that the industry was no longer an industry where a person can earn a living. Now if you aren't just doing Uber on the side as some supplemental income, you're doing it wrong. The only way Kalanick could beat Lyft was to make it impossible for drivers to earn a living. Yes, he successfully beat Lyft, but the end does not justify the means. Kalanick in his autistic mind thinks he's justified because he won. Thus he fails to recognize how a guy who was earning a living eight years before Uber was invented is now unable to earn a living because of what Kalanick did. If he can't see it when one is right in front of his face, then he can't understand how thousands of drivers who were making a living prior to his endeavor are now screwed because of him too.


Still. He has been driving for Uber for over a decade. He (Kamel) mentioned he was one of the original drivers. So lets say 2011 is when SF first rolled out. If he (Kamel) has such an issue--why is he STILL driving after ALL this time. Reminds me of some on this forum who bad mouth and talk junk but are still driving...



BurgerTiime said:


> There's no benefit in mocking me. I'm making the analogy due to some people on this forum just don't understand.
> It's not that simple to leave Uber as a professional limo driver to simply find steady work to supplement.
> Some drivers quit the taxi biz to buy luxury sedans. Some upgraded and some bought new when Uber said all sedans must be black and they had a different color.
> Drivers did what Uber said in order to stay revenant and in the game.
> They followed Uber off the cliff and that was suicide.


"Gambling can turn into a dangerous two-way street when you least expect it. Weird things happen suddenly and your life goes to pieces." Hunter S Thompson.

Took a gamble and lost. Cry me a river. Also, no one twisted their arm to keep driving for Uber. In this drivers case, for almost a decade? And if he was driving BEFORE that in a Black Car, then he knew the risks he was taking. People can read (or I would assume they could read being a high and mighty Black driver) all the good and bad of a company. There are ways of finding info. It's called Google, or Bing, or Yahoo or whoever else you can research on.

If some driver was a lemming, then what happens happens. And if some disgruntled taxi shill on this forum doesn't like it, I don't care much.

Also, (I know this is a long post) what is wrong with homeless people? Bums on a street corner, yeah. But some person who lost his/her place to live and needs to get around to some appointment so they can better their life? No wonder you identify with Mr Black Car Snob.


----------



## Homebrand Taxi

I would happily start a collection to pay for a bronze statue of the driver. To be situated in Market St., San Francisco. By what other means does he or any of us to point out the bleedin' obvious to the CEO? And you have to love Kalanick's antics when he is the company of da laydeez. It is like a 15 year old boy who accidentally finds himself on the set of a bad rap video.


----------



## BoboBig

Noticed a lot of Lyft passengers aware of this controversy some have switched over from Uber.....also spoke to some programmers in SF and they said many techies are deleting their Uber apps and going with Lyft...this has gotten me some tips as of late I mention how one of the problems with Uber is that they will Never add a tip feature but Lyft has one and bam I noticed I am getting tips everytime I mention that lol....

Note: I still drive Uber haha


----------



## KenJ

karenftx said:


> And do you know I drive one of the best brands on the market in reliability. Also, I have had it to a mechanic and they said it looks great. I also started using synthetic oil to prolong the engine life.
> 
> Also, I am paying my bills and have enough left over to spare. As I say, maybe it doesn't work out for YOU but you are not everyone.


Well, I'd say the following:

#1. Every man-made stuff breaks down at some points over their use. No one would argue that they'd last forever no matter what care you give them. Any vehicle would require some kinds of repairs; it's only a matter of time, use and care. Vehicles have so many systems, when each break would cost you from cheap to very expensive costs over their use. It's true some break more often, but others relatively rare. However, they're all manmade machines and there's going to be absolutely what is called "wear-and-tear".

#2. For any kind of vehicle, there are various estimates but close in cost per mile that's associated with its ownership and operation. But unfortunately, you seem to completely ignore this fact and rather enjoy spending of the money you earned while driving uberX and Lyft Classic, until one day you cone to realize when you're faced with a major breakdown with your vehicle.

Good luck.


----------



## Homie_with_a_cause

WOW!!!! This Guy Travis is Just like most Pax, he's Rude, has nothing to say that's worth listening too & makes comments about things he knows nothing about. 

Become a Driver, Travis & experience all the Great (not so great), Fun (not so fun) & Happy (not so happy) passengers are out there, Especially in the LA area, F my life !


----------



## MoneyUber4




----------



## Mitch J

I think Travis is a little wet behind his ears. Notice at end of video the girls were gone. I think Travis polishes some pole on the side.

I tell ya if that was me as the driver and he pointed his finger at me like that I'd probably be going to jail. I'd crack him one so hard he wouldn't never point his finger like that again.


----------



## autofill

Anybody know what dash cam the driver used?


----------



## DocT

autofill said:


> Anybody know what dash cam the driver used?


I believe it's the BlackVue dashcam.


----------



## karenftx

KenJ said:


> Well, I'd say the following:
> 
> #1. Every man-made stuff breaks down at some points over their use. No one would argue that they'd last forever no matter what care you give them. Any vehicle would require some kinds of repairs; it's only a matter of time, use and care. Vehicles have so many systems, when each break would cost you from cheap to very expensive costs over their use. It's true some break more often, but others relatively rare. However, they're all manmade machines and there's going to be absolutely what is called "wear-and-tear".
> 
> #2. For any kind of vehicle, there are various estimates but close in cost per mile that's associated with its ownership and operation. But unfortunately, you seem to completely ignore this fact and rather enjoy spending of the money you earned while driving uberX and Lyft Classic, until one day you cone to realize when you're faced with a major breakdown with your vehicle.
> 
> Good luck.


Well, duh. You must think I'm an idiot. I have a good warranty and just the other day, met someone who has a husband who is an ACE certified mechanic.

I will say it again: I LIKE DRIVING. I do not feel used. What I do feel like is that most people on a forum for drivers think driving is beneath them. Reminds me of the TV show Taxi. Remember Taxi? How the cab drivers felt like the lowest of the low and losers? Except for Alex who didn't mind driving at all? Well, think of me as Alex and the rest of you as Tony or Bobby or Elaine...someone who always knows a better thing is coming around the corner that will set them up for life on easy street.


----------



## prdelnik666

luckytown said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/video-uber-ceo-argues-driver-203948442.html


Kalanick - dick that goes the extra mile lol

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/h1ibu...he Daily Show_Video with Link&linkId=35382344


----------



## KenJ

karenftx said:


> Well, duh. You must think I'm an idiot. I have a good warranty and just the other day, met someone who has a husband who is an ACE certified mechanic.
> 
> I will say it again: I LIKE DRIVING. I do not feel used. What I do feel like is that most people on a forum for drivers think driving is beneath them. Reminds me of the TV show Taxi. Remember Taxi? How the cab drivers felt like the lowest of the low and losers? Except for Alex who didn't mind driving at all? Well, think of me as Alex and the rest of you as Tony or Bobby or Elaine...someone who always knows a better thing is coming around the corner that will set them up for life on easy street.


Well, it seems you know better than all, though not sure about what ACE certification is. I know of ASE (Automotive Service Excellence) Certification.

One of my most favorite quotes is that one by Benjamin Franklin that goes, "Being ignorant is not so much a shame, as being unwilling to learn."


----------



## LA Cabbie

u-Boat said:


> Actually in the beginning uBer rolled out as a "high end" car service. Remember the black and white ads? "Your own private driver"? I had a Black Suburban with leather, rates were $4 per mile and .60 cents per minute. Minimum fare was $35. It was VERY high end.


Uber had a devious plan from the start. They just used black car services to get pax addicted to the quality and convenience. It's like having a beautiful women using you from the start to get what she wants then throws you in the gutter when it is time to move on.


----------



## KenJ

Polomarko said:


> If we would live in Democratic society, companies like Uber and Lyft would never operate the way they do.
> All this frogualante business model would have to be regulated.
> Unfortunately we live capitalizam dictatorship. People like T. should be in jail for manipulating investors, driver and complit society.


I'd rathet say this: There are 3 categories of people. First, who have no idea what their vehicle's use and their time's worth are. Second, those that need the money regardless of it's worthiness doing it, and third, those that would drive in order to pass time, cruise around, interact with people, get away from spouse at home (yes, it's true - read this on this forum), etc...

At the end of the day, the Rideshare companies don't care as long as they find drivers who would drive for peanuts and trust them so high and end up buying expensive luxury vehicles only to be led bankrupt due to huge rate cuts in quick successions, deactivation over some unintended mistakes by drivers or untrue/exaggerated rider complaints.



Polomarko said:


> The problem is that Travis K. and others change industry on a manipulative way and left thousand hard working American with no livable income.


Very true.


----------



## joffie

Worth 6 billion.

Tips 0

What a ******


----------



## Dback2004

joffie said:


> Worth 6 billion.
> 
> Tips 0
> 
> What a ******


He can't tip, it would open the flood gates against his whole tips are unnecessary policy...


----------



## KenJ

Dback2004 said:


> He can't tip, it would open the flood gates against his whole tips are unnecessary policy...


... That's absolutely the case! However, I don't think he would enforce his policy elsewhere, especially at restaurants and with valets.


----------

